# WoW-Accounts bei Ebay kaufen ?!



## Andoril (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

wie schon an der Überschrift des Threads zu erkennen ist, möchte ich eure Meinung mal zu den Verkauf von WoW-Accounts bei Ebay etc. Plattformen hören. Sicherlich hat sich schonmal jemand damit beschäftigt, nur möchte ich nicht 40 Minuten+ für das suchen dieses Threads verplämpern. Drum vergebt mir meine Faulheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Meinung:

Es gibt sowohl positive, als auch negative Aspekte. Für mich überwiegen jedoch die negativen Aspekte, da im Normalfall kein eingefleischter WoW-Spieler die Accounts kauft, sondern ein Newbie. Vorerst kein Problem, auch diese Spieler sollen integriert werden. Nun aber zu den Folgen: Das Equiptment ist ein Indikator für Erfahrung usw. Wer T6 trägt sollte schonmal etwas von den Abkürzungen wie BT oder MH gehört haben. Besonders auffälig wird diese Unerfahrenheit in Raids, bei denen es um Erfahrung geht. Wer full T6 Equipt. ist sollte sicherlich die Taktik von Illidian kennen und nicht vorher fragen: "Ist das der Endboss?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fazit, ich bin gegen den Verkauf von WoW-Accounts, da somit das Niveau der WoW-Spieler deutlich sinkt. (Das tut es zwar sowieso schon, siehe /Spucken, aber es muss nicht noch beschleunigt werden!)

Wie seht ihr das Thema? Seid ihr dafür oder dagegen. Flames etc. kann ich nicht verbieten und gibt es sowieso immer, also werde ich diese hinnehmen. Bei der Abgabe von eurer Meinung sollte bitte auch mindestens ein Grund angegeben sein, wieso er diese Meinung habt. Ich lass mich überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (14. März 2008)

...ist verboten
muss mal die Report Funktion testen
mal gucken welchen Mod ich beschwoeren kann...
hoffe es ist Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (14. März 2008)

Wayne?




Ich meine, jeder kann seinen Account verkaufn wo er lustig ist und Geld verdinenen....



.....und wenn sich ein nicht WoW'ler, der auch noch so blöd ist, sich ein Acc kauft hat erselber Schuld.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ouna (14. März 2008)

Es geht also rein um den Verkauf?

Aus meiner Sicht ist es super, weil mein Account wohl einiges wert wäre. Ich würde ihn aber trotzdem nicht verkaufen. Auch wenn es gegen Blizzards Regeln ist, man kann schon viel Kohle für einen Account bekommen, allerdings ist der Stundenlohn etwas mager, wenn man ausrechnet, wieviel Stunden man investiert hat und was man bekommt. 

Wenn ich andere sehe, die ihren Account verkaufen, ist es mir relativ wurscht. Wir hatten einen full t6 Char in der Gilde, der dann seinen Acc verkauft hat - fazit: paar Tage später fragt ein Gildenleiter einer anderen guten Gilde, ob dieser Char bei Ebay erworben wurde oder ob der Spieler schon immer so schlecht war. 

Wenn man schon einen Account kauft mit "imba Equip", dann sollte man vielleicht vorher schon diese Klasse ausgiebig gespielt haben und sich nich irgendwas kaufen, nur weils t6 ist, auch wenn man von dieser Klasse keinen Plan hat.


----------



## Lokibu (14. März 2008)

Das Topic fragt wegen kaufen, laut deinem Post gehts ums verkaufen.

Ich kapiere deinen Beitrag nicht.

Also grundsätzlich finde ich das Verkaufen von WoW Accounts als schädlich. Den Grund dazu hast du ja genannt. Mal abgesehen, dass das gegen den AGBs ist.

Beim Kaufen ist auch noch das persönliche Risiko, das man nicht mit eigenem Namen in den Accounts gespeichert ist und es passieren kann, dass man den Account verliert.

Auf der anderen Seite, sind es meistens zwar unerfahrene Spieler die, die Accounts kaufen, aber bestimmt keine Kiddies, die das Niveau senken. Denn die können sich die Accounts nicht leisten.

Aber ich habe solange nichts dagegen, solange mein persönlicher Spielspaß darunter nicht leidet.

Wegen Newbies etc.. das ist nur ein Gerücht. Da auch jemand der seinen Char durch Mobs hochlevelt, ebenso keine Ahnung von dem Gruppenspiel hat und trotzdem 70 sein kann. Er ist dann zwar nicht Full-Epic ist allerdings auch ein Newbie. Deshalb sollte man spätestens mit 70 eine Gilde suchen, die mit einem trainiert, bevor es in die schweren Inis reingeht.


----------



## Andoril (14. März 2008)

Ne, das ist nicht Wayne. Genau solche Kommentare meinte ich mit dem Flamen, wenn du keinen produktiven Beitrag leisten kannst / willst, dann lass es doch bitte. Es gibt genügend Leute die soetwas interessiert und es diskutieren möchten. Es ist zwar verboten, aber es machen trotzdem sehr viele und sicherlich hast auch du davon einen in deinem Umfeld, nur traut es sich keiner zu sagen, weil dann Flames etc. kommen.
->Zurück zum Thema bitte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist doch immerhin mal eine Antwort, mit der man etwas anfangen kann! Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen Leute, die ihre Accounts verkaufen usw., aber am Ende bringt denen das nichts, weil es so oder so zu 89% auffliegt.


----------



## Andoril (14. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das Topic fragt wegen kaufen, laut deinem Post gehts ums verkaufen.
> 
> Ich kapiere deinen Beitrag nicht.



Beide Seiten sind angesprochen. Evtl. etwas umständlich formuliert, aber immerhin erkennst du den Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Throgan (14. März 2008)

Darf man einfach net, Ende der Geschichte....

Leute die Ihren ACC verkaufen sind ABZOCKER, da zu sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit es ohnehin raus kommt, der ACC gespeert wird und man sich über seine Kohle freut, der andere aber nix davon hat. Evtl. könnte Blizz sogar Rechtliche Schritte gg. den Verkäufer einleiten (dazu aber kein gewähr).

Andere Möglichkeit, der Inhaber gibt Dir die ACC Daten und ändert mal einfach nach n paar Tagen das PW, selbes Leid wie oben....

Blizz untersagt das nicht ohne Grund, ganz abgesehen davon das man "Dinge" an denen man keinerlei Besitzrecht hat, auch net verkaufen kann/darf.....

Abzocke/Assi/etc...

Und wie Du selber schon sagtest, nützt demn größten Anfänger kein T6 der Welt etwas ohne Skill und n Plan von der Klasse.....

BTW glaub ich das es schon etliche solche Themen gibt, es könnte ruhig geschlossen werden =)


----------



## Deadwool (14. März 2008)

Account verkaufen wenn man aufhören will = warum nicht
Account kaufen = dumm weil eine Email des ursprünglichen Besitzers an Blizzard genügt um den Account zurückzuholen


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (14. März 2008)

also folgendes:

ist zwar nicht das gleiche wie einen account zu kaufen, kann aber die gleichen folgen haben.

ein kumpel hat mit einem anderen kumpel einen char hochgespielt (2 accounts). mit 70 hatte einer der beiden keine lust mehr auf wow und meinte "ich schenk dir meinen account". alles schön und gut. der char wurde über monate hinweg gepimpt, equiped, geskillt, ruf, gold, ehre, arenapunkte gefarmt, etc.
ging also viel zeit usw. drauf. mittlerweile gab es auch keinen persönlichen kontakt mehr zu dem kumpel.

irgendwann einmal kam er plötzlich nicht mehr in seinen account hinein.
erste vermutung: ACCOUNT GEHACKT!

nach längerem nachforschen stelle sich allerdings heraus, dass sich der "kumpel" den account einfach wieder zurück geholt hat... geht ja ganz einfach.. läuft ja alles auf name.

also..
1.) account-sharing ist verboten
2.) accounts verkaufen ist verboten

.. und das hat seinen guten grund!
ist nämlich *VOR ALLEM zum schutz des SPIELERS!!!*


.. die sache mit dem "char bei ebay gekauft und kein skill" hab ich mir auch schon öfters gedacht.
ist wohl aber viel öfter der fall, dass das lvl 70er sind, die entweder rund ein jahr gebraucht haben um das maximal-level zu erreichen oder sofort lostwinken, wenn sie 70 geworden sind und eigentlich noch garkeine ahnung von ihrem anderen char haben.

ich selbst muss sagen, mit maximal-level hat man zwar einiges an erfahrung bereits hinter sich, aber NOCH LANGE NICHT ALLES!!

meine meinung.


----------



## Tirkari (14. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> [...]
> Es gibt sowohl positive, als auch negative Aspekte.
> [...]


Und was sollen die sein? Du nennst nur negative.
Abgesehen davon, daß es verboten ist, halte ich auch nix von sowas, aus ähnlichen Gründen wie du schon nennst.
Wenn du oder jemand anderes positive Sachen daran sieht, außer daß die Verkäufer, wenn sie mit WoW aufhören wollen/müssen, dafür noch nett Bargeld kriegen, würd mich das interessieren, was das denn sein soll.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Es ist eindeutig nicht erlaubt seinen Acc an dritte weiter zu verkaufen....
Sollte das rauskommen ist der, achso teure Acc weg.
Ausserdem nerven mich solche Leute tierisch...T5 an aber fragen was ist ssc??? was ist kael???
Weisst du ob es ein gehackter Acc ist???
Kannst du nach einem Kauf deinen Epicequipten Char spielen??
NEIN!!!
Also ein sinnloser Thread da es keine Vorteile gibt....


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Ihr seid alle hintendran Leute.

Accounts kaufen/verkaufen war gestern. Jetzt kauft/verkauft man Spieler
Ich hab z.B. B1ubb  bei E-Bay reingestellt, ma gucken was er bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karanidar (14. März 2008)

ich finde es ehrlich gesagt nicht schlimm, wenn jemand mit wow aufhört und seinen char nicht so sehr mag, dass er nichts dagegen hat, wenn ihn jemand anderes spielt.

käufer solcher chars können leute sein, wie mit wow wieder anfangen möchten und keine lust haben nochmal auf 70 zu spielen. oder leute, die die fraktion wechseln wollen. ebay-char heisst ja nicht gleich, dass derjenige keine ahnung hat, wie man den char spielt.

wow ist recht zeitaufwändig und um es zur zeit richtig spielen zu können, muss man schon fast 70 sein, um richtige gruppen zu finden. und ein casual gamer, der vielleicht 2x in der woche abends ne 2 stunden spielen will braucht ewig bis 70 und verliert in der zeit wegen des 'massive singleplayer role playing game' im bereich 1-58 wahrscheinlich die lust am game.

ich kann käufer schon verstehen. und der char-transfer ud die möglichkeit der namensänderung spielt ebay-chars eigentlich voll in die karten. ich kauf nen char, schieb den auf nen anderen server und ändere den namen. keiner merktes mehr.

generell finde ich es nicht schlimm. man merkt es schnell und kickt den einfach wieder -> fertig


----------



## Tirkari (14. März 2008)

Karanidar schrieb:


> ich kann käufer schon verstehen. und der char-transfer ud die möglichkeit der namensänderung spielt ebay-chars eigentlich voll in die karten. ich kauf nen char, schieb den auf nen anderen server und ändere den namen. keiner merktes mehr.
> 
> generell finde ich es nicht schlimm. man merkt es schnell und kickt den einfach wieder -> fertig


Widersprichst du dir hier nicht ein wenig?


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B. B1ubb  bei E-Bay reingestellt, ma gucken was er bringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wieder ein B1ubb Flame vom Ohrensammler...bald führ ich Strichliste....


----------



## Geige (14. März 2008)

naja ich finds scheiße allen dennen gegenüber die sich ihren cahr mühsam
hochspielen
und noch was /spucken kotzt mich langsam echt an -.-
sind denn das alles kleine kiddies oder hopper spasten die das spiel spielen?
ich meine du spuckst doch im leben nicht auch einfach jeden an
der aus nem anderem land is oder?


----------



## Ouna (14. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Account kaufen = dumm weil eine Email des ursprünglichen Besitzers an Blizzard genügt um den Account zurückzuholen


Ne Freundin von mir hat sich mal einen Account bei Ebay gekauft... auch schön Emailadresse und Passwort geändert. Um die 250 Euro hat sie glaube ich bezahlt. Nach ein paar Wochen konnte sie nicht mehr einloggen, Fazit: der ehemalige Besitzer hat sich seinen Account wiedergeholt. 
Ärgerlich, aber mit diesem Risiko muss man rechnen. Frage mich ernsthaft, bei wieviel % aller Ebayaccounts der Account später ganz plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert..


----------



## -PuRity- (14. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Ne Freundin von mir hat sich mal einen Account bei Ebay gekauft... auch schön Emailadresse und Passwort geändert. Um die 250 Euro hat sie glaube ich bezahlt. Nach ein paar Wochen konnte sie nicht mehr einloggen, Fazit: der ehemalige Besitzer hat sich seinen Account wiedergeholt.
> Ärgerlich, aber mit diesem Risiko muss man rechnen. Frage mich ernsthaft, bei wieviel % aller Ebayaccounts der Account später ganz plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert..




Versteh ich ned so ganz wie das funktioniert? Man ändert ja im Normalfal alle relevanten Daten, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (14. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Versteh ich ned so ganz wie das funktioniert? Man ändert ja im Normalfal alle relevanten Daten, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Über Name und Geheimfrage geht das, die können soweit ich weiß, nicht geändert werden.
Schutz gegen Accounthacks, damit man die wiederbekommen kann, auch wenn Email und PW geändert wurden vom Hacker.
Sicherlich könnte man was einbauen, daß im gegenseitigen Einverständnis auch diese Daten geändert würden, aber da Blizzard ja keinen Accounttausch oder -verkauf haben will (siehe AG, werden sie es ganz sicher nicht machen.


----------



## -PuRity- (14. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Über Name und Geheimfrage geht das, die können soweit ich weiß, nicht geändert werden.
> Schutz gegen Accounthacks, damit man die wiederbekommen kann, auch wenn Email und PW geändert wurden vom Hacker.




Stimmt, das klingt logisch. Thx 4 info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7Olorin7 (14. März 2008)

Erstens, ist das Verboten.
Zweitens, ist so ein Thread vollkommen sinnlos. Ich freu mich wenn es mal wieder einen Sinnvollen Thread gibt.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (14. März 2008)

das ist sowas von wayne, da es eh verboten ist.

zum andern sind die käufer selbst schuld, da ein derbes risiko dahinter steckt.
1. blizz kriegt wind davon und der acc erhält einen permabann.
2. der "verkäufer" schickt die daten, lässt dem köäufer ne woche und holt sich den acc wieder zurück mit geheimfrage.


----------



## Andoril (14. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Und was sollen die sein? Du nennst nur negative.
> Abgesehen davon, daß es verboten ist, halte ich auch nix von sowas, aus ähnlichen Gründen wie du schon nennst.
> Wenn du oder jemand anderes positive Sachen daran sieht, außer daß die Verkäufer, wenn sie mit WoW aufhören wollen/müssen, dafür noch nett Bargeld kriegen, würd mich das interessieren, was das denn sein soll.



Die positiven Aspekte sind vorallem, dass ein Freund /Bekannter etc. sofort auf deinem Level einsteigen kann und ihr somit zu zweit sofort mehr Spaß haben könnt. Es gibt immer positve und negative Seiten nur wenn ich meine Meinung präsentiere, dann führe ich keine Schuldiskussion, in der ich alles erörtere etc.

@Geige: Ich spucke niemanden an. Nicht in WoW und erst Recht nicht im Reallife. Wollte damit nur ein Argument zur Verdummung der Spieler bringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (14. März 2008)

was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit verboten? habt ihr auch immer brav die usk eingehalten oder wie?

ich bezweifle das wenigstens 1/3 von den kaufern gebannt werden
der einzige nutzen von solchen agbs ist die heulsusen ruhig zu stellen
die einzige echte huerde dabei ist das der erstbesitzer immer seinen acc zurueckholen kann


----------



## Tirkari (14. März 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit verboten? habt ihr auch immer brav die usk eingehalten oder wie?


Ja, ich hab immer die USK eingehalten.
(Zum einen, weil ich die Spiele, bei denen es oft eine gibt (Shooter) eh nicht spiele und zum anderen, weil die sich dabei auch was gedacht haben (gut, wenn all das, was sich die Politiker da grad überlegen umgesetzt wird, werd ich das etwas anders sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Und zum Verboten:
Ja, AGBs haben nicht den Status von Gesetzen, das stimmt, aber daß es in den AGBs verboten ist, ist ganz klar etwas, was gegen einen Acc-Kauf spricht. Schon allein, weil wenn irgendwas damit ist (Vorbesitzer holt Acc zurück, Acc-Hack durch irgendwen anderen o.ä.) man nicht auf den Blizzard-Support zurückgreifen kann, weil man in deren Augen ja nicht rechtmäßiger Besitzer ist. Und natürlich geht man auch das Risiko ein, gebannt zu werden, wie du schon selber sagst.


----------



## Gnorgh (14. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Ne Freundin von mir hat sich mal einen Account bei Ebay gekauft... auch schön Emailadresse und Passwort geändert. Um die 250 Euro hat sie glaube ich bezahlt. Nach ein paar Wochen konnte sie nicht mehr einloggen, Fazit: der ehemalige Besitzer hat sich seinen Account wiedergeholt.
> Ärgerlich, aber mit diesem Risiko muss man rechnen. Frage mich ernsthaft, bei wieviel % aller Ebayaccounts der Account später ganz plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert..



Ich hab auch jemanden kennengelernt, der sich nen Acc gekauft hat (nicht teuer und nicht bei Ebay, aber gekauft). Ende vom Lied: Neulich war sein Char online, es war aber nicht er (hat sich im TS gemeldet). Wahrscheinlich verkauft da grad jemand den gesamten Bankinhalt und was weiß ich was...

Andersrum kenne ich auch jemanden, der nen Acc verkauft hat. (300€ ist ein stolzes Sümmchen). Mittlerweile ist er richtig traurig, wenn er hört, dass sein Main, der richtig gut equipped und geskilled war, umbenannt, mehrfach umgeskillt und überhaupt total versaut wurde. (Heißt jetzt iwie Imbaboy oder so, total lächerlich)

Fazit: Sowohl das Kaufen als auch das Verkaufen halte ich für Unsinn. Kaufen birgt zu viele Risiken und fürs Verkaufen sind mir meine Chars zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen...
Davon abgesehen ist es natürlich nicht erlaubt.

So far...

Grüße


----------



## punkk (14. März 2008)

Ich denke der Kauf von einem Account ist "zwielichtig". Es gibt die Spieler, so denke ich, die sich einen Account kaufen weil sie selbst den Punkt nicht erreicht haben den ihr bis Dato Account hat, lass es T6, S3 oder nur Stufe 70 sein.

Ich denke dann gibt es noch die, die Jahre lang WoW spielen, von Ally/Horde müde sind und zu "faul" sind sich einen 70 hoch zu spielen. Die greifen dann auf e-bay zurück und holen sich einen Stufe 70 Char grün/blau und haben wie der Spaß. Ich habe gehört das Blizz es nicht mag wenn man Accs kauft/verkauft.

Und zur Sicherheit, wenn es ein ehrlicher und guter Verkäufer ist, dann wir die e-Mail geändert und die beiden CD-Keys von WoW und WoW-TBC mitgesendet. 
Wenn man dann die Hotline anruft kann man Name etc. ändern... z.B. wgen neuem Account besitzer oder man hat sich einen zweiten Account gekauft und beim Namen eine Tippfehler gemacht und so weiter.

Was ich noch darüber denke ist, unser alter MT hatte seinen WoW-Account verkauft. Was alle sehr schade fanden, über 1 Jahr intensieve Spielzeit und ein sehr Guter MT sind weg. Man verliert sie. Aus dem Auge aus dem Sinn... es ist numal so... Aber generell, wenn ein fähiger Spieler den Account über nimmt, ex-Horde will Ally MT sein oder so, warum nicht ?


----------



## Crâshbâsh (14. März 2008)

Also das schlimme dabei ist das es wie gesagt verboten ist... ich kenne einen Full t6 equipten Schurken der keine lust mehr hatte und seinen acc vk hat... nun ist er im arsenal nicht mehr aufzufinden... die frage ist nur ob er gesperrt wurde oder name geändert hat.. auf jeden fall finde ich das echt *KRANK* das man einen acc für echte geld kauft.. gut bis 100€ würde ich es verstehen aber der schurke hat seinen acc für *1000€* verkauft soviel für so etwas aus zu geben ist für mich einfach nicht verständlich ..


----------



## punkk (14. März 2008)

Ouuu SHIT ! 1.000€ ??? Ich finde in dem Punkt, GZ an den verkäufer... aber das ist echt Krank... 100€-200€ kann ich nach Equip her verstehen... aber was manche dafür in e-bay verlangen is derbe...
Wenn man den bekannten Spruch bringt, es ist ein Spiel... so sinnlos wie Gold kaufen....


----------



## _Gringo_ (14. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab immer die USK eingehalten.
> (Zum einen, weil ich die Spiele, bei denen es oft eine gibt (Shooter) eh nicht spiele und zum anderen, weil die sich dabei auch was gedacht haben (gut, wenn all das, was sich die Politiker da grad überlegen umgesetzt wird, werd ich das etwas anders sehen
> 
> 
> ...



/klugscheißen an

agb= allgemeine Geschäftsbedingung= gillt nur zwischen Geschäftsleuten lt hgb und nicht für private zocker. was ihr meint sind nutzungsvereinbarungen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/klugscheißen aus

finds schwach sich nen char bei ebay zu kaufen, so muttisöhnchen die von ihren mami den ferari bezahlt bekommen und dann von nichts ne ahnung haben kann die welt und auch die world of warcraft nicht brauchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> finds schwach sich nen char bei ebay zu kaufen, so muttisöhnchen die von ihren mami den ferari bezahlt bekommen und dann von nichts ne ahnung haben kann die welt und auch die world of warcraft nicht brauchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign^^
Aber mal 100%ig


----------



## Lokibu (14. März 2008)

Seit wann muss man sich an die USK halten?? Ihr wisst schon dass es etwas freiwilliges ist und nicht illegal? Also hat das mit dem Thema hier überhaubt keine verbindung.


----------



## Grimtom (14. März 2008)

Sorry, die die wirklich Geld ausgeben, für son Char, der in Wirklichkeit keinen Cent wert ist .... 
Abgesehen davon, ich versteh nicht, was Blizzard dagegen hat, wenns doch Leute gibt die Ihren Account kaufen oder verkaufen. Eigentlich könnte es dennen doch egal sein, wer montatlich sein 13 Euro für dies Mistspiel ausgibt.


----------



## Kujon (14. März 2008)

hmm...würde weder einen char kaufen, noch meine verkaufen....aber:

müsste lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, ich hätte noch nie darüber nachgedacht, meine chars zu verkaufen.

warum auch nicht? stelle mir das vor, wie bei einer sportart (lassen wir die agb's mal ausser acht, bitte)

ich spiele fussball, kaufe mir fussballschuhe, schienbeinschoner etc...nach einer weile höre ich auf, weil ich keine lust mehr auf fussball habe, verkaufe also mein zubehör.

und nichts anderes ists mit den wow-chars - letztendlich ist es nur zubehör, welches man zwingend braucht, um das spiel zu spielen - und zu ein paar euros entschädigung würde ja wohl niemand nein sagen, oder?

jetzt könnt ihr mit den agb's kommen - es ist von blizzard nicht erlaubt, kann also zum account-bann führen...aber mal ehrlich: kann mir doch egal sein, oder? auch egal kann mir sein, ob der neue spieler ein noob ist oder nicht - interessiert mich ja dann nicht mehr, was mit der wow-community geht, sonst hätte ich ja wohl nicht verkauft, oder?

aber eben, wie gesagt: würde das nie machen, da hänge ich zu sehr an den chars - vorher lasse ich die in der datenbank verstauben und deinstalliere das game - alles hat ein ende, für die einen bringts dann noch ein wenig kohle. wenn ich in einer firma kündige, ists mir ja auch egal, was mit der später passiert - oder soll ich mir sorgen machen, dass mein nachfolger richtig arbeitet? nä, sicher nicht! (ausser ich wär beteiligt an der firma^^)

ein anderes thema ist der betrug - accounts verkaufen, kohle kassieren und wieder zurückholen. das ist kriminell und kann ich kein bischen verstehen!

darum finde ich sollte blizzard dies offiziell zulassen, bzw. kontrolliert gehandhabt werden. wie bei einem hausverkauf, wo es ein grundbucheintrag gibt. aber eben: da würde blizzard ja kohle entgehen, darum wird das wohl nie passieren.


----------



## _Gringo_ (14. März 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> mir das vor, wie bei einer sportart (lassen wir die agb's mal ausser acht, bitte)
> 
> ich spiele fussball, kaufe mir fussballschuhe, schienbeinschoner etc...nach einer weile höre ich auf, weil ich keine lust mehr auf fussball habe, verkaufe also mein zubehör.



wer zur hölle kauft denn gebrauchte fußballschuhe?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (14. März 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> wer zur hölle kauft denn gebrauchte fußballschuhe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, stimmt^^ erwischt - nehmen wir Tennis als Beispiel, Tennisschläger und Bälle lassen sich einfacher verkaufen ^^


----------



## Andoril (14. März 2008)

Ja^^


----------



## Speedy25Bln (14. März 2008)

So jetzt betrachten wir mal die sache ohne kidi gehabe vonwegen noobs & kinder reicher elten kommen an accounts von der anderen seite.

soweit ich mit den deutschen Gesetzen vertraut bin, darf ich als verbraucher Waren die ich erworben habe, privat weiterverkaufen.
Also ich kaufe mir WOW mit CD Key und das gehört dann offiziel mir.
Chars direkt verkaufen darf ich zwar nicht, aber wenn ich meine CD´s die ja dank meinem cd-key nur mit diesem Account laufen verkaufen möchte, was will Blizzard dagegen Rechtlich machen??
AGB´s hin oder her, im endeffekt stehen AGB´s nicht über dem deutschen gesetz und somit kann ich verkaufen was ich möchte, solange es mir gehört.
das könnten die nur ändern wenn es das spiel gratis gibt und ich nur für die Spielzeit zahle, aber das ist hier nicht der Fall, ich habe ja CD´s und somit auch einen fest an diese gebundenen Acoount erworben.

Es nimmt zwar keiner wirklich ernst, aber was meint ihr was los wäre wenn Microsoft aufeinmal sagt, Windows was ja auch mit einem CD key läuft, nicht weiter privat verkauft werden darf? dann gäbe es sofort stress.

was anderes ist es mit browsergames wie oGame, da zahlt man nix für das spiel also gehört es einem auch nicht und da darf man die accounts wirklich nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Schmog (14. März 2008)

Ich les hier immer nur was von Wegen der Verkauf ist illegal und so. Ist es aber rein rechtlich nicht da man nicht den Account verkauft sondern die darin investierte Zeit. Deswegen ist bei jedem WoW Account der in eBay über den Tisch geht diese Klausel zu finden:


Rechtliches: Alle World of Warcraft Items und Charaktere sind das geistige Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment. Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf das virtuelle Eigentum der hier gehandelten Gegenstände. Der Käufer zahlt nur für die Zeit und die Arbeit, die aufgewendet wurden, um den oben aufgeführten Spielstand der Charaktere zu erreichen. Der Account, die Charaktere und die Gegenstände selbst bleiben deshalb Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment! Der Käufer stellt zudem den Verkäufer mit dem Kauf dieses Artikels von sämtlichen Ansprüchen seitens Blizzard frei. Darüber hinaus verpflichtet sich der Käufer unmittelbar nach Erhalt der Login-Daten sämtliche Accountdaten wie eMail, Kontodaten, Adresse, usw. zu ändern! Sollte dem Verkäufer durch Versäumnis des Käufers Nachteile entstehen, fallen diese zu Lasten des Käufers. Mit Gebot auf diese Auktion geben sie ihr Einverständnis zu dieser Erklärung. Es handelt sich hier um eine Privatauktion. Alle Angaben wurden besten Wissen und Gewissen abgegeben! Keine Haftung für Tipp- oder Rechtschreibfehler. Dies ist eine Versteigerung im Sinne §156 BGB. Dies bedeutet, dass der Höchstbietende nach §312d Artikel 4 Absatz 5 BGB (vormalesFernAbsG) kein Rücktrittsrecht genießt. Jeder Bieter erkennt diese Klausel mit Gebotsabgabe an. Ebay - Auktionen sind rechtsgültige Kaufverträge (BGH Urteil 7.11.2001, AZ VII ZR13/01). Als Privatverkäufer übernehme ich keine Gewährleistung nach EU-Recht. Mit der Abgabe eines Gebotes erklären Sie sich ausdrücklich damit einverstanden, auf die ihnen gesetzte zustehende Garantie/ Gewährleistung zu verzichten. Alle Angaben sind ohne Gewähr. Die einjährige Gewährleistung /Garantie bei Gebrauchswaren nach EU-Recht wird hier ausgeschlossen

Und die Höhe des Geldes mit dem man den Account erwirbt spielt auch eine erhebliche Rolle. Wenn Accounts für mehrere Tausend US Doller weggehen ist schon klar dass Blizzard davon Wind bekommt und die Accounts dicht macht. Aber bei den Preisen von den paar hundert Euros die man für nen mittelmäßigen Account bezahlt macht Blizzard nix da der Aufwand dies zu prüfen und rechtlich gegen die Leute vorzugehen einfach zu enorm wäre.


----------



## Shurycain (14. März 2008)

is gesetzlich von blizz verboten, das sagt schon alles


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> is gesetzlich von blizz verboten, das sagt schon alles


Ja aber das einzige was sie machen können ist den Acc sofort stillzulegen und eventuel eine Zivilklage wegen Copyright verletzung (da man ja mit ihrem Produkt Geld verdient)


----------



## Nessaiia (14. März 2008)

Nanana ... nur weil Blizz etwas in die EULA schreibt und das verbieten will, ist es noch lange nicht rechtens bzw. gesetzlich verboten. Zb. gibt es in Deutschland für Blizz das Problem, dass die EULA vor (!) Kauf bzw. Installation bekannt gegeben werden muss. Das ist nicht der Fall, insbesondere weil diese sich ja auch immer wieder ändert oder ergänzt wird. 

Kurzum ... wenn einer seinen Acc verkaufen will und den eben ein anderer möchte, ist mir das Jacke wie Hose. Schwer wirds wirklich, wenn jemand keinen Skill hat und eben den "Epicchar" nicht beherrscht. Aber das merkt jede Gilde in kürzester Zeit ... dann kann man sich weiteres überlegen. Und random ist es eh immer eine Qual ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde das letztlich völlig ok, wenn einer seine erspielte Zeit und Gegenstände bei Aufgabe von WoW zb verkaufen möchte. Überhaupt wird auch Blizz nichts gegen die Situation auf Dauer tun können, da der Handel mit virtuellen Gütern sich in den nächsten Jahren vervielfachen wird (haben empirische Untersuchungen ergeben!) Und alle Firmen/Händler/Verkäufer zu verklagen ist eine Aufgabe für die Ewigkeit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (14. März 2008)

Ich sag ma alle die sagen "Sowas hasse ich wie die Pest" oder  "Man sollte sie in ne Kiste setzten, zu nageln und in ein tiefes Loch werfen" haben entweder ein gewissen Maß an Neid, spielen zuviel WoW oder haben eine Schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht.  

Wenn jemand keine Zeit mehr hat um weiter zu spielen soll ihn doch verkaufen - mir doch egal. Es gibt soo viele Leute. Wenn dann 20 Leute von 10 Millionen im Monat ihren Acc verkaufen kann es doch einen egal sein. Mag sein das er vom Gameplay wenig Ahnung hat und er nicht 100% aus seinem Char rausholen kann, aber wenn er das erste mal nen Raid mitmacht wird die Gilde wohl merken das er nichts Taugt, und fliegt.

Flamer sollten einfach ma nich alles so streng sehen -> Es ist nur nen Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (14. März 2008)

So wie ich die AGB interpretiere ist der Verkauf des Accounts an sich nicht verboten .... 

nur der Spielinhalt, also Chars, Items, Gold usw. gehört Blizz und müsste daher vorher gelöscht werden.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> nur der Spielinhalt, also Chars, Items, Gold usw. gehört Blizz und müsste daher vorher gelöscht werden.


Ja aber wer bezahlt 100€ für einen leeren Acc... niemand also werden die Accs zu 100% vor dem verkauf nicht "Leer" gemacht.


----------



## Necronos1 (14. März 2008)

Also ich habe meinen Account verkauft, einfacher Grund, ich war ein halbes Jahr weg, hatte keinen Bock mehr auf die Klasse und den Server, also warum nicht. Wenn man sich nicht völlig blöd anstellt ist es kein Problem, Blizzard findet es eh nicht raus und slebst wenn, warum sollten Sie den Account sperren, er bringt ihnen 12 € im Monat, gesperrt 0 und der Spieler kommt nicht wieder! Aufs Jahr hochgerechnet mal eben 144 € pro spieler und das 1000 Mal, da überlegt sich Blizzard das schon.


----------



## Gloin (14. März 2008)

Du baust den Vergleich falsch auf. So wie du es darstellst, würdest du deinen PC, Maus und Tastatur ect. verkaufen, also dein "Handwerkszeug". Nicht jedoch die Zeit, in der du trainiert hast, Matches gegen andere Mannschaften gespielt hast, ect.

Nur weil jemand dein Trikot trägt, kann er dich in deiner Mannschaft nicht ersetzen.


----------



## skunkie (14. März 2008)

> wie schon an der Überschrift des Threads zu erkennen ist, möchte ich eure Meinung mal zu den Verkauf von WoW-Accounts bei Ebay etc. Plattformen hören. Sicherlich hat sich schonmal jemand damit beschäftigt, nur möchte ich nicht 40 Minuten+ für das suchen dieses Threads verplämpern. Drum vergebt mir meine Faulheit.



Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber es ist verboten und damit BASTA. Oder fällt es Dir schwer Regeln zu akzeptieren?


----------



## Timbolo (14. März 2008)

Leute, seht es mal sorum. 

Wieviel würde es einen Newbie kosten mit WoW anzufangen? 

- 19,99 WoW
- 27,99 Prepaid card für 60 tage.

Macht ca 48euro. (bin am essen und keine lust die genaue Zahl auszurechnen).

So. Dann schaut mal bei Ebay wieviel ein Account mit 2 70gern (schlecht equipt) kostet. Im schnitt 60euro mit schlecht equiptem char ect und noch vorausbezahlt für nen halbes jahr. 

Also was lohnt sich eher für den Newbie? Ca. 12euro mehr bezahlen und 270ger haben und auch noch lange sich keine Prepaid Karte holen zu müssen da es bezahlt ist oder 48euro und von 0 anfangen?


PS: Die 60euro waren nur ein beispiel. hab schon einiges gesehen. 

So long


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. März 2008)

*hust* wow kostet mitlerweile nur noch 12 € (zumindest hier in Brandenburg und ne Gamecard im schnitt 24 € aber egal) es ist trotzdem scheiße wenn sich wie viele sagen "newbies" n char kaufen da wie schon gesagt der Spieler von 0 an ERFAHRUNG mit seinem Chars Sammeln soll damit er weis wie er mit seinem Char umgehen soll. 

Klar man kann die 70er löchen und der Acc is für n halbes Jahr vorbezahlt aber das ist evtl der einzige vorteil. 

Und ich sehe den Nachteil: Char ist in einer Gilde und du als Frisch gebackener erworbener Char Besitzer loggt sich ein und Leute labern dich evtl. an denen nicht bescheid gesagt wird und texten dich mit irgendwelchen Gewohnten zeugs zu worauf du garnet reagieren kannst was dann?

Wie gesagt ich finds auch armselig sich nen 70er zu kaufen als es sich selbst zu verdienen

LG

Hexi


----------



## Tirkari (15. März 2008)

Schmog schrieb:


> Ich les hier immer nur was von Wegen der Verkauf ist illegal und so. Ist es aber rein rechtlich nicht da man nicht den Account verkauft sondern die darin investierte Zeit.


Also zumindest ich hab nicht geschrieben, daß es illegal (also gegen deutsches Recht) wäre, sondern nur, daß es verboten ist (von Blizzard nämlich), was zwar rechtlich nicht bindend ist, aber dazu führt, daß man einiges an Support nicht in Anspruch nehmen kann.
Wenn es einem egal ist, daß der Acc, in den man da viel Geld reingesteckt hat (wer bei Ebay kauft, hat höhere Anschaffungskosten als WoW im Laden kaufen und monatliche Kosten haben beide - ist ja nicht jeder Ebaychar für Monate schon im Vorraus bezahlt -, Ebaykaufer zahlt also mehr), sollte er gehackt werden, wirklich weg ist, oder wenn der Vorbesitzer ihn sich zurückholen will (wie bzw warum das geht, steht ja schon im Thread), bitte, der soll das machen, aber ich halte nix davon.
Und dazu kommt ja noch da Problem, daß Skill und Equip dann oft meilenweit voneinander entfernt sind (gut, daß hat man auch bei denen, die sich nur ziehen lassen o.ä. ...)


----------



## Andoril (15. März 2008)

Also ich höre hier die ganze Zeit zwei Hauptstellungen:

A. Es ist illegal, stimmt habt Ihr recht.
B. Der Verkäufer holt sich den Account wieder, indem er die Geheimfrage beantwortet usw.

Also zum Punkt "B" ein schlauer Käufer transferiert den Character SOFORT auf einen anderen Account, damit soetwas nicht passiert. Somit ist Punkt "B" als Argument ausgeschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Also zum Punkt "B" ein schlauer Käufer transferiert den Character SOFORT auf einen anderen Account, damit soetwas nicht passiert. Somit ist Punkt "B" als Argument ausgeschieden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist es nur möglich einen Char von einem Acc auf den anderen zu Transferieren, wenn beide Accs auf den selben Namen/Namchnamen laufen... ansonsten ist es nicht möglich da dies denn Char/Goldverkauf stark erleichtern würde...sollte ich mich geirrt haben verbessert mich bitte aber eigentlich  bin ich mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## Ceredyne (15. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Also ich höre hier die ganze Zeit zwei Hauptstellungen:
> 
> A. Es ist illegal, stimmt habt Ihr recht.
> B. Der Verkäufer holt sich den Account wieder, indem er die Geheimfrage beantwortet usw.
> ...



Leider kann man Charaktere nur auf andere Accounts transferieren, wenn der Besitzer der Accoumnts gleich ist oder wenigstens den gleichen Nachnamen hat^^ Damit ist Punkt B wieder im Rennen^^


----------



## Famoir (15. März 2008)

Vor allem stellt sich mir die Frage wie sicher ist das Ganze !!!!!!

Im Zweifelsfalle. kann der  Ursprungsbesitzer den Account jederzeit mit Personalausweis und persönlichen Kontakt zu Blizzard wieder zurücksetzen lassen,  sprich er kommt wieder in den Besitz der Geheimfrage und des normalen Login Passwortes. !!

Daher, das Risiko auf einen  300-600 Euro nicht ganz legalen Deal.. möchte wohl nicht jeder eingehen!

Ansonsten sind..  gekaufte Accounts für mich persönlich..   zum    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (15. März 2008)

Bin auch vollkommen dagegen, habe auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Denn wenn sich jemand der neu ist sofort einen 70er Char holt,sagt das für mich schon
aus das er keine Ausdauer hat. Und wer nicht mal die Ausdauer aufbringen kann selbst eine
Klasse auf 70 zu spielen, hat mit World of Warcragt eindeutig das falsche Spiel.

MfG Vanier


----------



## Mumsmonk (15. März 2008)

Also ich war gestern mit einem Mage in ner Gruppe, der hatte das Season 3 Set.
Anfangs hatte ich gedacht es wird ein schneller und guter run mit viel dmg.....falsch gedacht-.-
Na gut er mit einem Feuerball 3000dmg rausgehaun aba als er dann aggro hatte...hat er sich entweder in die nächste Mob-Grp geblinzelt oder er hat schon nachdem er 1% live verloren hatte Eisblock gemacht-.-
Als ich ihn dann gefragt habe ob das ein Ebay-Char sei hat er geleaved und mich angewhispert:IHR SEID ALLE SOLCHE KACKBOONS!!ICHWAR DER EINZIGE DER DMG GEMACHT HAT!!OHNE MICH WÄRT IHR ALLE VERRECKT!! Da hab ich geantwortetAS KANN SCHON SEIN ABA WEGEN DIR SIN WIR AUCH 4x GEWIPED!! 

das ich denke ich eine eindeutige Antwort......ich hasse leute die accounts kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsche euch noch viel Spaß beim Zocken und gl dass ihr nicht mit solchen Leuten in die grp kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (15. März 2008)

Für die Verkäufer ist es gut, wenn sie aufhören wollen. Das bringt ordentlich geld^^

Aber es macht das spiel kaputt, genau wie goldkauf und Powerlvl dienste. Die spieler haben dann keine Ahnung, von dem was sie tun und beherrschen ihre Klasse nicht.


----------



## Shadria (15. März 2008)

Meine Meinung: Leute die Accounts kaufen (oder auch Gold kaufen, Lvl-Service usw. nutzen) sind einfach nur:

- faul
- dumm
- egoistisch
- Menschen die den Sinn des Spieles einfach nicht verstanden haben


----------



## Altglienicker (15. März 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> is gesetzlich von blizz verboten, das sagt schon alles




Also, wenn blizz das erst wäre, könnten sie Mit ebay.de & co in Kontackt treten & die Angebote rausnehmen lassen, was aber nicht passiert.

Somit, wird selbst blizzard das problem nicht so erst nehmen wie es ist.


----------



## fenchel (15. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle hintendran Leute.
> 
> Accounts kaufen/verkaufen war gestern. Jetzt kauft/verkauft man Spieler
> Ich hab z.B. B1ubb  bei E-Bay reingestellt, ma gucken was er bringt
> ...




da wirst du draufzahlen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Véndettâ1337 (15. März 2008)

ebay verkäufer melden bringt 0 die gms interresiert das nicht


----------



## Melih (15. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schon an der Überschrift des Threads zu erkennen ist, möchte ich eure Meinung mal zu den Verkauf von WoW-Accounts bei Ebay etc. Plattformen hören. Sicherlich hat sich schonmal jemand damit beschäftigt, nur möchte ich nicht 40 Minuten+ für das suchen dieses Threads verplämpern. Drum vergebt mir meine Faulheit.
> 
> ...



Es ist ein bissle nervig wenn mich ein 70iger t6 hexer fragt wie man einen hexer spielt usw


----------



## Seryma (15. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle hintendran Leute.
> 
> Accounts kaufen/verkaufen war gestern. Jetzt kauft/verkauft man Spieler
> Ich hab z.B. B1ubb  bei E-Bay reingestellt, ma gucken was er bringt
> ...



stimmt garnicht, ich hab grad Bei Ebay nach B1ubb geschaut... nix drinnen^^


----------



## Andoril (15. März 2008)

Natürlich geht ein Transfer des Charakters nur, wenn der Nachname etc. gleich ist. Jedoch ändert das überhaupt nichts. Wenn ich mir einen E-Bay Charakter kaufe und 100%-ig sicher sein will, dass der auch meiner bleibt, dann kaufe ich mir einen neuen Key,registriere den auf den Namen vom gekauften Account und transferiere. Fertig ist^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. März 2008)

Mich stört Accountkauf-/verkauf nicht. Wenn WAR so gut wird wie erhofft,dann verkaufe ich meinen Account auch. Gerade mir als Verkäufer kann es doch egal sein,was mit dem Account passiert,sobald ich das Geld auf meinem Konto habe.


----------



## Schamll (16. März 2008)

is verboten aber irgendwie machens trotzdem genug naja sie werden schon sehen was sie davon haben allein wenn man bei ebay wow account eingibt kommen schonmal 43 treffer hier der link
http://search.ebay.at/search/search.dll?fr...&category0=


----------



## Black Muffin (16. März 2008)

Das ist unmoralisch.
Warum sollte man einen perfekt erspielten Charakter kaufen, ohne über den wahren Reiz des Spieles zu wissen?

Das ist Lingo!


----------



## Andoril (16. März 2008)

Wer zahlt überhaupt solche Preise für Accounts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bengram (16. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Wer zahlt überhaupt solche Preise für Accounts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt genug, die dafür blechen. Vor Naxx gingen full T2 Chars für 500-1000&#8364; weg. Unter die Aktion schrieb man einfach, dass alles im Besitz von Blizzard ist und man nur auf die investierte Zeit bietet. Dann geht da auch rechtlich nix mehr von Scheensturms Seite aus. Außerdem, welches Interesse hätten sie daran, einen Account zu schließen? Auch der Käufer zahlt ihnen im Monat die Gebühr.

Und dieses "bla bla, wissen nicht, wie man die Klasse spielt". Also die paar Tasten, die man für WoW braucht, lernt jeder durchschnittsintelligente Käufer innerhalb von zwei Wochen. 

Ein wirkliches Risiko bleibt aber, dass der Verkäufer den Acc zurückholt.


----------



## syion (16. März 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> wer zur hölle kauft denn gebrauchte fußballschuhe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei uns im Dorf kann man das, haben einen ausm Verein der alte Fußballschuhe annimmt und dann weiterverkäuft ohne selbst Geld damit zu machen, ist halt damit die ganzen Kiddys günstig an sowas rankommen ;p


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> stimmt garnicht, ich hab grad Bei Ebay nach B1ubb geschaut... nix drinnen^^



Liegt daran, dass ich ihn schon gekauft hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Mal abgesehen, dass das verboten ist, find ich es schei*e. Ich mein....dann bekommt man da seinen T6 oder sonst was Char. Meist sind es ja Neueinsteiger, die sich einen solchen Account kaufen. Und dann können sie erstmal nix mit dem Char anfangen, weil sie ihn nicht kennen gelernt haben. Nicht gelernt haben von level 1 ihn zu spielen.


----------



## Deadlift (16. März 2008)

Versteh nicht wo euer Problem liegt, mal davon abgesehn das man T6 Ebay Chars sofort erkennt und auf dem Server brandmarkt...

War mal mit so einem Krieger Hero Schlabby, als er mir, nach 10 mal Aggro Verlust, erklärte er habe Donnerknall nicht geskillt und dahher den Skill nicht wusste ich das da was stinkt...

Wer kaufen will soll kaufen, wer Gold kaufen will soll Gold kaufen.
Jeder der hier ewig laut schreit wie dämlich diese Leute alle sind etc. hat, und da wett ich was, schon mindestens einmal darüber nachgedacht oder aber sogar selber schon gekauft.

Ich für meinen Teil bin weit zu geizig um noch mehr Geld als die Abo Gebühren auszugeben, bzw. zu alt um nicht zu kapieren das Hochspielen und sich was erarbeiten das witzigste an der ganzen Sache ist.

Kann aber durchaus die Leute verstehen die sich Gold kaufen oder sogar ganze Accs, für schlau erachte is es deßhalb aber nicht.


----------



## kramkiller (16. März 2008)

also  wenn man sich schon ein acc in ebay kauft mit ein mies   equipment  dann  hatten mann auch bestimmt  zeit sich ein  film  zu gücken über bt  oder anderen inis!!  sagen wir mal so  solange es nicht ein healer oder   tank ist es eigentlich schnupe   da  beide  sehr erfahren sein müssen !!  ich  habe  nichts   dagegen aber  !   wies gesagt sich paar filme in  youtube rein ziehen und dann passt es shcon und  paar hero inis   oder kara   rein gehen dann  lernt man  sein char auch schnell spielen !!


----------



## Sempai02 (16. März 2008)

kramkiller schrieb:


> also  wenn man sich schon ein acc in ebay kauft mit ein mies   equipment  dann  hatten mann auch bestimmt  zeit sich ein  film  zu gücken über bt  oder anderen inis!!  sagen wir mal so  solange es nicht ein healer oder   tank ist es eigentlich schnupe   da  beide  sehr erfahren sein müssen !!  ich  habe  nichts   dagegen aber  !   wies gesagt sich paar filme in  youtube rein ziehen und dann passt es shcon und  paar hero inis   oder kara   rein gehen dann  lernt man  sein char auch schnell spielen !!



Da kann ich nicht zustimmen. So habe ich mal ab und an von einem Freund den damals 60er Hexenmeister gespielt und obwohl ich schon diverse Hexertwinks auf 20-30 hatte,kam ich mit dem nicht klar als Jägerspieler.Von daher sollte man eine Klasse wenigstens einmal hochgespielt haben,um von ihr halbwegs Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## Semrak (16. März 2008)

Naja also ich denke der Kauf von Accountz ist nur dann moralisch annehmbar wenn derjenige dennoch einen character selber auf 70 gespielt hat.
Dann kennt er sich einigermasen in WoW aus und sollte kein problem haben anschluss zu finden.

Wenn man einen Acc verkauft dann denke ich muss man das mit sich selber abklären. Ich hätte ein problem damit wenn jemand MEINEN Chara zockt, den ich mühevoll gezockt hab.
Ich habe meinen Guild Wars Account bis heute noch nicht verkauft, aus dem einfachen Grund das massig Errinerungen an ihm hängen und der Acc doch überdurchschnittlich bekannt ist. 

Bei Powerleveling sieht es dann wieder anders aus, ich kann es verstehn wenn man zu faul ist um nochmal nen Chara hochzuzocken. Auch hier gillt eben wieder das man das ganze spielchen schonmal gemacht hat.
Aber gerade 60-70 kann ziemlich aufregen wenn man die gegenden langsam satt hat.

Oder auch Leute die nur Pvplen wollen in der Arena, die können sich ebenfals nen Acc hochzocken lassen und dann im BG trainieren bis sie gescheites Equip haben um Arena zu machen. Es gibt immer andere die auch noch anfänger sind!

Das Sicherheitsrisiko bei powerleveling ist relativ gering...denn die wichtigen Daten kann man nicht einfach ändern, und selbst wenn ich hab alle Gamecards+Erstell Code usw.

Die Gefahr mit dem erwischt werden oder nicht muss jeder selber einschätzen, ich würde es zb nicht riskieren.

MFG Semrak


----------



## Salumiwa ( Nozdormu) (16. März 2008)

Also ich bin auch klar gegen einen Kauf/Verkauf..allerdings muss ich mal eines dazu sagen...es gibt auch durchaus sehr gute Spieler die aber einfach keine ordentliche gilde finden (ja es soll auch leute geben die spielen können ohne tolles equip zu haben)..habe schon oft mitbekommen das sich dann diese leute einen char gekauft haben (z.B Krieger) die er auch selber spielt aber einfach nicht zu potte kommt da die meisten gilden einen gewissen equip standart voraussetzen..ob derjenige seinen char gut spielt bleibt da meistens komplett aussen vor....was ich damit sagen will ist nicht jeder spieler der über einen kauf nachdenkt ist gleich ein newbie...in der breite allerdings kann mann das schon so sehen..wobei man sagen muss das gekaufte accounts wohl oft gebannt werden..weil soviele leute gibt es anscheinend nicht die einen account gekauft haben


----------



## skunkie (16. März 2008)

Wo liegt denn der Reiz des Spieles, wenn man einen fertigen Charakter kauft, hast Du keinen Ehrgeiz etwas Eigenes zu schaffen, worauf man stolz ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (16. März 2008)

Naja Taktische Geld verdienen kann man natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine Verkaufst den Account bekommst an die 100-???? Euro wenn das Equipt und die Chars stimmen. So 2-3 Tage per Email (oh hab PW vergessen) sein Account zurück holen!

Vorteile:
1. Kannst schnell Geld machen wenn du knapp bei Kasse bist.
2. Der Käufer kann dagegen nichts machen! weil Er nicht beweisen kann, ob du deinen Account zurück geholt hast oder ob er Gehackt wurde
3. Bekommst vll. sogar noch einen Freimonate oder Monate!

Nachteile:
1. Mann kann es nur alle 3 Monate oderso machen oder einfach jedesmal neuen Account anfertigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Das Gewissen!
3. Wenn der Käufer sich alle Namen gemerkt hat oder sich eingeloggt hat mit jeden (WTF Ordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) kann er dich natürlich zu Spammen (oder GM Melden das Account gehackt wurde) blablupp kommt dann erstmal ein Bann und die Identität wird nachgeprüft! Da du Rechtmäßiger Besitzer bist ist es kein Prob den Account wieder zu bekommen^^

PS: Daran haben warscheinlich viele gedacht, ich selbst auch aber Nie gemacht. Freunde haben es mir erzählt und die machen es Immernoch also Jeder der einen Account kaufen will! Lieber selbst Zocken dann lernt ihr Gleich eure Klasse und ihr verschwendet nicht für paar Tage spielspaß soviel Geld, da lohnt sich sogar kurzer Blick auf Pserver mehr um mit T6 rumzulaufen gleiche Dauer des Spaßes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoril (16. März 2008)

Ich habe bis zu diesem Punkt alle Posts durchgelesen und finde doch die meisten Einstellungen gut bzw. sehr amüsant. "Es ist illegal. /signed" geht bei diesem Thema nicht so leicht, denn das interessiert Blizzard überhaupt nicht. Hauptsache der neue Kunde zahlt. Ein wunderbares Beispiel habe ich gerade bei Ebay gefunden. Schaut mal hier: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-Gladiator-Schurke-S...1QQcmdZViewItem

und nun stellt euch bitte die Person vor, die diesen Charakter kauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (16. März 2008)

Ich sehe es immer wieder wenn mir langweilig ist aber ich sehe darin kein Problem sich den Char bei ebay zu kaufen das erspart eine Menge Zeit für die jenigen die diese nicht haben aber trozdem wollen sie WoW spielen mich störts nicht und wer es machen will solls machen


----------



## KunQ (16. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Ich habe bis zu diesem Punkt alle Posts durchgelesen und finde doch die meisten Einstellungen gut bzw. sehr amüsant. "Es ist illegal. /signed" geht bei diesem Thema nicht so leicht, denn das interessiert Blizzard überhaupt nicht. Hauptsache der neue Kunde zahlt. Ein wunderbares Beispiel habe ich gerade bei Ebay gefunden. Schaut mal hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-Gladiator-Schurke-S...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, er verkauft ihn und könnte sich ihn zurück holen OHNE PROBLEME!! und hat schnell 2.000 Euro eingenommen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß hab ne Asi einstellung aber so ist das Leben, hart und unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (16. März 2008)

Naja seh das so ist zum einen gut für die verkäufer sie bekommen wenigstens geld.
Gut für die leute die keine zeit oder bock zum lvln haben.
Schlecht für die käufer wenn sie die Mail nicht ändern kann der alte besitzer sein Acc ganz einfach wiederholen ohne rechtliche folgen zu fürchten da man null beweise hat das er es auch war.
Und schlecht fürs spiel weil es gibt dadurch viele die ihre klasse nicht beherrschen.

Und man muss auch keinen text unter der auktion schreiben das man nur für die investierte zeit und was weiß ich geld verlangt.
Wäre es nähmlich vom Deutschen gesetztgeber wirklich verboten und könnte blizz die leute wirklich belangen bewirkt so ein text garnichts.
Blizz hat es ja auch schwer die Accs zu bannen da solange man nicht den realm und besonders den namen des chars kennt kann blizz garnichts bannen.

Und ebay wird wahrscheinlich so schnell die angebote nicht rausnehmen bringt ja genug geld für sie.


----------



## Mace (16. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Deshalb sollte man spätestens mit 70 eine Gilde suchen, die mit einem trainiert, bevor es in die schweren Inis reingeht.



Ja ne is klar in einem Spiel trainieren..manchmal fass ich nicht was ich hier für Posts lese


----------



## Alogian (16. März 2008)

Also wenn man sich einen full T5 Char kauft und NICHT vor hat weiter zu raiden, sondern nur PvP zu machen und in den Städten rum zu stehen dass alle dein equip sehen finde ich das nicht so schlimm, auch wenn ich persönlich es nicht machen würde. Wenn man sich jedoch so einen Char kauft um Bt/Hyjal zu gehen finde ich man sollte das lieber lassen.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. März 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar in einem Spiel trainieren..manchmal fass ich nicht was ich hier für Posts lese



Das ist wieder diese supertolle Einstellung, die vor allem WoW-Spieler auszeichnet... Bloß nix tun. Man könnte sich ja überanstrengen...

Dir ist schon klar, dass "Training" in diesem Fall bedeutet, das Spiel so zu spielen, wie es ursprünglich mal gedacht war, oder? Den eigenen Charakter kennenlernen, seine Stärken und Schwächen, zu lernen welche Situationen man handhaben kann und welche nicht (banales Beispiel: Wie viele Mobs kann ich pullen, bis ich keine Chance mehr auf Sieg habe?).

Das alles funktioniert nicht bei nem Char, den man nicht selbst hochgezockt hat (es sei denn man hat einen char der exakt selben Klasse schon einmal hochgezockt), zumindest nicht direkt.

Und was das Thema allgemein angeht: Ich frage mich, warum da überhaupt eine solche Diskussion herrscht. Identifiziert sich denn keiner mehr mit seinem Charakter? Ist es Spielern einfach egal, was sie da spielen, hauptsache die Erfolge stimmen und der E-Peen wächst?

Eigentlich traurig, ich jedenfalls könnte mich nicht dazu durchringen, einen Char zu kaufen, weil mir ständig im Hinterkopf bliebe, dass, egal was man mit diesem Charakter macht, man es niemals selbst erreicht haben wird. Kein Erfolg den man ingame hat wird irgendwas bedeuten, weil er zu 90% auf die Vorarbeit eines anderen gewachsen ist.


----------



## Mace (16. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder diese supertolle Einstellung, die vor allem WoW-Spieler auszeichnet... Bloß nix tun. Man könnte sich ja überanstrengen...
> 
> Dir ist schon klar, dass "Training" in diesem Fall bedeutet, das Spiel so zu spielen, wie es ursprünglich mal gedacht war, oder? Den eigenen Charakter kennenlernen, seine Stärken und Schwächen, zu lernen welche Situationen man handhaben kann und welche nicht (banales Beispiel: Wie viele Mobs kann ich pullen, bis ich keine Chance mehr auf Sieg habe?).
> 
> ...





"supertolle einstellung"
mir gehts um spass verdammt nochmal


----------



## Draco1985 (16. März 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> "supertolle einstellung"
> mir gehts um spass verdammt nochmal



Und du bist nicht in der Lage Spaß zu haben, wenn du keine Abkürzungen im Spiel nehmen darfst? Bzw. nicht in der Lage hinzunehmen, dass Spaß auch mal Vorarbeit erfordert?

Ich find das Leveln auch nicht besonders spaßig, aber ich akzeptier es trotzdem. Es zu umgehen, indem ich mir einen fertigen Charakter kaufe (was das Spiel definitiv nicht vorsieht), käme mir zumindest "falsch" vor. "Cheater" wäre wohl der angemessenste Begriff für jemanden, der die Strecke des Levelns umgeht, die andere wohl oder übel auf sich nehmen.


----------



## Dollohow (16. März 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Wayne?
> Ich meine, jeder kann seinen Account verkaufn wo er lustig ist und Geld verdinenen....
> .....und wenn sich ein nicht WoW'ler, der auch noch so blöd ist, sich ein Acc kauft hat erselber Schuld.
> 
> ...


sry, hat nix mim thema zu tun was ich schreib, aber der link in deiner signatur is ma mega geil xD
guck das schon 2min^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (16. März 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Reiz des Spieles, wenn man einen fertigen Charakter kauft, hast Du keinen Ehrgeiz etwas Eigenes zu schaffen, worauf man stolz ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






der reiz tzzzzz naja mit monster töten oder sachen besorgen hate ich keinen (reitz) naja ab und zu waren halt schon aber ab lvl 70 die inis raids  sind gut weil man viele Möglichkeiten hat /fähigkeiten  und die


----------



## Blibb (16. März 2008)

mir ist vor kurzem noch im Blutkessel ein full T2 equippter Pala begegnet der meinte, er könnte nichts dispellen... weder das Gift der Schurken noch den Debuff vom Endboss... Blizzard hat das Hochleveln nicht umsonst deutlich leichter gemacht... Wenn man neu anfängt sollte man wie jeder andere auch bei NULL anfangen. Ohne Vorkenntnisse nen 60er oder 70er zu starten ist absolut schwachsinnig


----------



## Dagonzo (16. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das Thema? Seid ihr dafür oder dagegen. Flames etc. kann ich nicht verbieten und gibt es sowieso immer, also werde ich diese hinnehmen. Bei der Abgabe von eurer Meinung sollte bitte auch mindestens ein Grund angegeben sein, wieso er diese Meinung habt. Ich lass mich überraschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also erst mal ist das von Blizzard nicht erlaubt. Und zweitens sind das dann wohl wieder die, die hier im Forum rumweinen, das ihr Account gehackt wurde. Da kann ich nur sagen: *Selber Schuld!*


----------



## Muahdib (16. März 2008)

Und mit dem Nächsten Addon ist das ganze eh wieder Wurscht da man von unten wider anfängt ^^


----------



## Mace (16. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und du bist nicht in der Lage Spaß zu haben, wenn du keine Abkürzungen im Spiel nehmen darfst? Bzw. nicht in der Lage hinzunehmen, dass Spaß auch mal Vorarbeit erfordert?
> 
> Ich find das Leveln auch nicht besonders spaßig, aber ich akzeptier es trotzdem. Es zu umgehen, indem ich mir einen fertigen Charakter kaufe (was das Spiel definitiv nicht vorsieht), käme mir zumindest "falsch" vor. "Cheater" wäre wohl der angemessenste Begriff für jemanden, der die Strecke des Levelns umgeht, die andere wohl oder übel auf sich nehmen.




"vorarbeit" gott ich bin fassungslos...laber was du willst ich werd hier nix mehr sagen ich habe meine chars von 1-70 gelvlt und stell dir vor auch das hat spass gemacht und stell dir vor ich raide auch aus spass wenn ich kein spass mehr an dem game hab dann lass ich es....


----------



## Draco1985 (16. März 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> "vorarbeit" gott ich bin fassungslos...laber was du willst ich werd hier nix mehr sagen ich habe meine chars von 1-70 gelvlt und stell dir vor auch das hat spass gemacht und stell dir vor ich raide auch aus spass wenn ich kein spass mehr an dem game hab dann lass ich es....



Dann ist doch alles ok, was beschwerst du dich dann? Hängst du dich nur an den Begriffen selbst auf? Weil exakt was du hier beschreibst meinte ich mit der zu leistenden Vorarbeit.4


----------



## Phobius (16. März 2008)

Sagen wir es mal so:

Gekaufte Accounts haben für den Käufer Vorteile.
Die Levelzeit und der Aufwand zum Equip farmen fällt weg.
Und man kann (in den meißten Fällen) zumindest einen Teil des Highend-Contents spielen bzw. anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Liste der Nachteile hierbei betrifft eher die Spieler, welche mit dem Käufer zusammen spielen.
Der Käufer hat in den meißten Fällen keine / wenig Ahnung von dem Char wo er spielt. Also weiss er meißtens auch nicht wie er sich in bestimmten bzw. dem meißten (Wortwiederholung? Mir egal ^^) verhalten muss.
Und auch sonst wird der Char vorrausichtlich im End-Content nicht alzu fit sein.
Mir persönlich wäre eine Level 70 Char mit Kara-EQ+ auch kein Geld in dem Sinne wert.
Man kann, ein bißchen vorab Information und lust am Leveln / Farmen einen Char mit 1-2 60 Tage PrePaid Karten auf 70 spielen und Kara ready machen (wenn man die Zeit dazu hat). Das wären dann 52&#8364; + Internet Kosten (ich wage mal zu behaupten dass die meißten eine Flatrate haben).
Ein Char mit Kara-Equip kostet, so weit ich das bisher gehört habe, um die 300&#8364;.
Das sind dann gleich mal 248&#8364; mehr, welche man dafür zahlt, dass man direkt und mit ohne / wenig Erfahrung SSC & Co gehen kann.

Laut einem Bericht von Heise.de ist der Verkauf von Accounts / Items über eBay etc. nicht direkt illegal, und der Abschnitt in den AGBs auch nicht in dieser Form zulässig (Hab den Artikel nicht mehr da, aber wer weiss wie man eine SuFu oder Google benutzt wird diesen schnell finden).

Wer unbedingt meint er muss einen Char bei eBay oder sonst wo kaufen, der soll das machen.
Aber dann soll er den anderen gegenüber auch so fair sein und denen bescheid sagen!

Ok, da gibt es das Problem dass man ihn dann meldet und der Account futsch ist. Aber das ist noch ein Grund für mich keinen Account zu kaufen (Ich entsinne mich an den T6 Schurken mit Illidan's Klingen ... *gg*).


----------



## Melih (16. März 2008)

bei ebay account  kauf is halt nru die unwissenheit schlimm

was schlimmer ist goldselling sogar sehr schlimmer den 

@1 das geld machen ja die china farmen net 

@2 weil das gold *geklaut* ist

@3 mein kumpel account ist gehäckt worden alle chars waren nackt kein gold mehr und alle waren auf einen server

ach ja wenn ich ein *bissle* vom thema rausgekommen bin sry aber das mussste raus


----------



## Dagonzo (17. März 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so:
> 
> Gekaufte Accounts haben für den Käufer Vorteile.
> Die Levelzeit und der Aufwand zum Equip farmen fällt weg.
> ...


Jo und sowie ein bisschen Kohle auf dem Konto ist und das Equip einigermaßen ist wird dein Account gehackt und geplündert. Denn gekaufte Accounts sind noch lange nicht deine Accounts^^ 
Jeder der einen Account verkauft, kann ihn sich theoretisch über Blizzard zurück holen, weil es auf seinen Namen weiterläuft. Mich wundert es gar nicht das hier so viele von gehackten Accounts schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (17. März 2008)

Okay, wollte dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!

Ich habe bisher in meinem Leben 3 WoW-Accounts besessen, alle von Stufe 1-70 von Hand hochgespielt.
Alle diese drei Accounts habe ich dann bei Ebay verkauft, da ich keine Lust mehr auf die Charaktere hatte.

Habe für alle zusammen ca 530€ bekommen, das ist aber nebensächlich denk ich mal.

Nun denke ich aber daran, mir einen Account bei Ebay zu ersteigern, da ich einfach keine Lust mehr darauf habe zu leveln.

Also ich bin prinzipiell gegen den Accountkauf, wenn es Anfänger sind, sollte es aber wie in meinem Fall jemand sein, der schon ein wenig Erfahrung in WoW hat, sehe ich da kein Problem. Natürlich ist immer ein gewisses Risiko damit verbunden, aber man muss sich halt vorher gründlich mit dem Käufer/Verkäufer absprechen und dann klappt es denk ich mal =)

mfg,
Kazi


----------



## Karanidar (17. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Widersprichst du dir hier nicht ein wenig?




eigentlich nicht.

ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn leute chars bei ebay kaufen. wenn sie ihn beherrschen: ok, wunderbar, halt das leveln gesparrt. who cares? wenn sie ihn nicht beherrschen merkt man es schnell und kann sie wieder kicken. 

is doch np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (17. März 2008)

Mir auch wayne.

Wenn jemand schlecht ist, nimmt man ihn nicht auf raids mit...


----------



## Ouna (17. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Ich habe bis zu diesem Punkt alle Posts durchgelesen und finde doch die meisten Einstellungen gut bzw. sehr amüsant. "Es ist illegal. /signed" geht bei diesem Thema nicht so leicht, denn das interessiert Blizzard überhaupt nicht. Hauptsache der neue Kunde zahlt. Ein wunderbares Beispiel habe ich gerade bei Ebay gefunden. Schaut mal hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-Gladiator-Schurke-S...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Ich sehe schon die Wipes bei Reliquary, weil der Rogue es mit dem Kicken 100%ig vernappt, wenn er nicht schon vorher ein "Kicker" war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Btw werden auffällig viele Twinbladeaccounts geschlossen, nachdem sie verkauft wurden. Vielleicht sind die einfach zu auffällig und jenachdem wie andere Leute so drauf sind, werden sie gemeldet. Dabei droppen die Blades gar nich mal so selten, aber es ist wohl eher der Berühmtheitsstatus dieser Person auf dem Server, der einen dann auffliegen lässt.


Und nochmal zum Thema Account zurückholen: Wäre die einzig sichere Variante nicht die, sich einen 2. Account zuzulegen, den Nachnamen exakt wie vom gekauften Account anzugeben und die entsprechenden Chars dann auf seinen 2. Account zu transferieren? Somit hat der Verkäufer, falls er sich still und heimlich den Account wiederholen möchte, einen leeren Account - oder verfolgt Blizzard auch auf einen anderen Account getranste Chars? 
Meinungen hin oder her zu Accountkauf, aber wenn ich bei Ebay einen Account kaufe, dann ist es einfach asozial, sich den wiederzuholen.


----------



## Der Spochtsman (17. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Und nochmal zum Thema Account zurückholen: Wäre die einzig sichere Variante nicht die, sich einen 2. Account zuzulegen, den Nachnamen exakt wie vom gekauften Account anzugeben und die entsprechenden Chars dann auf seinen 2. Account zu transferieren? Somit hat der Verkäufer, falls er sich still und heimlich den Account wiederholen möchte, einen leeren Account - oder verfolgt Blizzard auch auf einen anderen Account getranste Chars?
> Meinungen hin oder her zu Accountkauf, aber wenn ich bei Ebay einen Account kaufe, dann ist es einfach asozial, sich den wiederzuholen.


Also dazu würde ich sagen, das das nicht so ist. Ich glaube diese Methode ist nur sicher, wenn man sich einen neuen Account macht, den Charakter dann dort hin transferiert, und dann den alten Account, den man also eigentlich gekauft hat, zu nem permanenten Bann bringt, also so nen großen Müll baut, das er halt permanent geschlossen wird. Weil dann dürfte der Erstbesitzer keine Chance aufs zurück holen haben, denn über Accounts, die nen perm. Bann wegen Account Sharing gekriegt haben, gibt Blizzard nach dem Bann keine Infos mehr raus. Wenn der Erstbesitzer sich allerdings den richtigen Account zurückholt, kann er in der Account Verwaltung alle Transfers sehen, und sieht auch den neuen Account, und kann diesen sich auch einfach mit seinem Perso ohne Geheimfrage/antwort und Cd-Key wissen zu müssen zurück holen, da dieser ja auch auf seinen Namen läuft.
MfG


----------



## Ouna (17. März 2008)

Naja, wenn nur der Nachname identisch ist, der Vorname und die Anschrift aber einfach meine oder meinetwegen erfunden ist, da kann er doch nicht viel machen? Es sei denn, die GMs/Supportmenschen holen ihm dann tatsächlich die Chars zurück. Meines Wissens geht das aber auch erst, wenn die 3Monatsfrist abgelaufen ist, auch wenn der Originalbesitzer z.B. gehackt wurde, oder irre ich mich?
Und nen Permaban... da gibt man sich halt Mühe beim GM flamen, macht sich nen Char mit Adolfhitler usw... irgendwie wird man schon nen Permabann hinbekommen ^^


----------



## Kankru (17. März 2008)

Ich finds Mist, denn die Leute die sich die teuren Accounts kaufen, die kaufen sich auch Gold und machen das Spiel kaputt, es ist ätzend sich in den Städten aufzuhalten und zugespammt zu werden.
Außerdem sollte sich jeder im Klaren sein, dass wenn man einen Account kauft, der Verkäufer sich jeder Zeit seinen Account zurückholen kann, dann war die Investition umsonst!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

lasst mich dazu eine kleine geschichte erzählen: " ein freund von mir hat einen lvl 70mage full t6 und 4t bester mage aufm server und vor wenigen wochen wurden ihm 1300€ für diesen Char geboten, er hat ihn nicht verkauft, und um ncoh ein anderes thema anzuschneiden er spielt seit ALPHA phase (is programmierer und durfte deswegen da schon teilnehmen der sack XD) und er findet das das spiel besser wurde, und er konnte den raidcontet immer voll auskosten mit serverfirstkills etc.

so long

LordofDemons


----------



## nolanrap (17. März 2008)

Alsooooo 

ich Spiele selber seid 1 Monat nach WoW Release und habe bissher 

1xrogue / 2xwarri / 1xhunter / 1xwl hochgezogen und muss sagen, 

wenn ich das geld hätte würde ich es sogar fast in betracht ziehen... aber es schlussendlich dochnicht machen, weil mir dann die Verbindung zwischen mir und meinem Char fehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meine als eingesessener Hase hat mann eigentlich fast jeden Char durchs spielen/ansehen schon so gut kennengelernt das mann direkt auf nen 70er zugreifen könnte und ihn SOGAR spielen könnte. (max 1-3 Wochen einspielphase)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Accounttausch oder allgemein handel mit accounts kann ich auch nen Lied singen...

Pre-Bc Zeit wollte ein Ehemaliger Gilden kollege sich nen Warri anfangen und ich sowieso auf nem neuen Realm... da meinte ich hier kein ding spiel meinen warri und ich über deinen account... (dummer fehler)

Ich nen Rogue gemacht auf 70 gebracht damals fast s1 full/t4 (frisch kurz nach bc... war schon hui) und er hohlte sich natürlich account zurück. Tja bin ich wohl selbst schuld... ich verschenke mein vertrauen wohl zu leicht *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Fazit. 

Wer hat nochnie über den Account einen Char eines Freundes gezockt, nicht wenigstens über Goldkauf nachgedacht? oder nicht mal mit dem gedanken gespielt... das wenn man aufhört wow zu zocken den acc. doch verkaufen könnte?

Und zu dem Thema das account geschlossen wird, bzw. Char gelöscht oder der Verkäufer sich den Account zurückhohlt gibts natürlich auch ne vorsorge das selbst wenn mann einen Kauft, einem nichts passiert... bisschen nachdenken dann kommt jeder drauf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und bitte keine Vermutungen ich habe damit nichts am Hut, doch muss zugeben das es schon nen Gewissen Reiz hat... 

ja, omg rechtschreibfehler und so... i know i know bin auf arbeit, schnell abgetippt und verständlich dürfte es eigentlich rüberkommen.


----------



## Ceonric (17. März 2008)

Ich hoffe, es ist hier niemand wirklich so dumm, und tauscht wirklich seine Accountdaten aus, oder aber kauft einen Account bei Ebay.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Vorgehen ist relativ easy, gerade bei Ebay. Man verkaufe seinen Charakter, man mache sich von den Accountunterlagen kopien (wichtigster Gegenstand ist dabei der Gamekey und die erfassten Accountinformationen wie Email und Adresse) und nach 2-3 Monaten schreibt man Blizzard eine Email, man habe seine Accountdaten verloren und bitte darum, das PW zurück zusetzen.

Dann logt man sich ein und tataaa der betroffene Spieler verliert das Geld aus Ebay, verliert seine Spieldaten und ich habe wieder einen Account mehr, den ich erneut im Ebay verscherbeln kann.

Grösstes Trumpf sind dabei die Angaben, die man nicht von selber mutieren kann auf der Accountseite, und so wird der Erstkäufer vom Account, stets der Besitzer bleiben, und der andere kann noch solange rummaulen, denn seine Personalien stimmen nicht mit den Accountdaten überein. Angeschissen sag ich da nur. 

Also nehmt euch Zeit und Geld und spielt euren eigenen Account hoch, nehmt ein sehr schweres PW und vermeidet jeden Link den ihr nicht kennt und eine gute Firewall. Safe Game owns all.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüesli


----------



## Suyou (17. März 2008)

Das ist genauso wie mit Privat Server : illigal aber keiner kontrolliert es mehr (letzte Kontrolle vor 3 jahren dann gab Blizz auf.), kauf dir dein Account bei ebay und sei glücklich stellt sich zwar mit "cheaten" auf eine Stufe aber wayne : )


----------



## nolanrap (17. März 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Das ist genauso wie mit Privat Server : illigal aber keiner kontrolliert es mehr (letzte Kontrolle vor 3 jahren dann gab Blizz auf.), kauf dir dein Account bei ebay und sei glücklich stellt sich zwar mit "cheaten" auf eine Stufe aber wayne : )



legal oder nicht, nochnie nen Film ab 18 gesehen wo du jünger warst? bist?

ich finde es allgemein lächerlich so nen Riesen Traraa um so nen Kram zu machen...

die die wollen sollen es machen und werden auch schnell von erfahreneren Spielern erkannt und es fordert seinen Tribut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die die nicht wollen können sich dadrüber freuen mit Frisch Blue 70 Equip nen T6 im BG zu besiegen da dieser nicht Spielen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedem das seine und ich will keinem eine Meinung aufzwingen müssen.


----------



## Ouna (17. März 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Dann logt man sich ein und tataaa der betroffene Spieler verliert das Geld aus Ebay, verliert seine Spieldaten und ich habe wieder einen Account mehr, den ich erneut im Ebay verscherbeln kann.


Erklärt auch, wieso diesselben Accounts nach kurzer Zeit wieder bei Ebay zum Verkauf stehen. Dass man sich den Account wiederholen kann, war mir ja klar, aber das man die nochmal verticken kann, soweit hab ich noch nich gedacht *schäm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und ja, ich schaue gelegentlich bei Ebay nach allen möglichen Zeugs, auch nach WoW Accounts (ich will mir *keinen* kaufen). Sozusagen das online Windowshopping.


----------



## Der Spochtsman (17. März 2008)

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass ich es keinem raten kann, sich Accounts zu kaufen oder zu tauschen. Letzendlich sieht jedes Angebot da recht verlockend aus, und man hat schnell einen guten Char, aber im Nachhinein ist gerade auch bei Account Tauschen jeder 2 doch wirklich einen Betrüger und recovert seinen Account. Außerdem weiß man nie, in wievielen Händen der Account schon war und das ganze wird sehr dubios. Und sobald man mal nen eigentlich kleines Problem hat, sei es man hat ne Rücklastschrift kann man schon nicht mehr beim Rechnungssupport anrufen, da man ja zB den Namen des Erstbesitzers gar nicht weis, oder man dann so Fragen gestellt bekommt wie: Die Zahlung ging vom Konto vom Besitzer XY zurück, der Account läuft aber auf den Namen YZ, warum ? Oder auch sehr beliebt ist: Von welchem Konto gingen denn die vorangegangen Zahlungen ? Und wenn man da nicht richtig antwortet, kann es schon passieren, das der Account in die Sicherheitssperre kommt, wo man meistens nur mit allen Daten + Perso Kopie wiede rauskommt.
Fazit: Account Tauschen + Kaufen verspricht schnellen Erfolg, letzendlich ist man meistens hinterher aber unglücklich.


----------



## Suyou (17. März 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> legal oder nicht, nochnie nen Film ab 18 gesehen wo du jünger warst? bist?
> 
> ich finde es allgemein lächerlich so nen Riesen Traraa um so nen Kram zu machen...
> 
> ...





Wollte ihm ja nur klar machen das er es machen kann auch wen es illigal ist , also das er ungestraft weg kommt. Wie du schon sagst jedem das seine /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tólgrim (17. März 2008)

Das verkaufen der Charaktere ist definitiv Illegal. Da gibt es keinen Weg drum rum.

Die intelligenten Spieler verkaufen auch nicht die Charaktere sondern lassen sich die Zeit vergüten die sie in den Charakter investiert haben. Das die Preise imens steigen wenn der Char gutes Equipment hat ist klar.

Wieviele Spieler schon einen Account gekauft haben und ihn einige Monate später los waren sollte man auch mal erwähnen. Man hat bei Blizzard die Möglichkeit mit dem Einschicken des Personalausweises seinen Peronalisierten Account zurückzubekommen. 

Bedeutet, ihr kauft euch einen Account spielt den eine Weile... dann kommt der ehemalige Eigentümer dieses Accounts und bums... *winke winke* dem ganzen Geld was man da rausgefeuert hat. Da die weitergabe von Accountdaten nunmal verboten ist... Pech!


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Verkaufen ist laut agb verboten
kaufen naja ..

Finde es sinnlos sowas zu machen genau wie 
Get gold at xxx
und POWERLVLING at xxx

Wer mit RL geld sich skill holen will tja ..


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> Bedeutet, ihr kauft euch einen Account spielt den eine Weile... dann kommt der ehemalige Eigentümer dieses Accounts und bums... *winke winke* dem ganzen Geld was man da rausgefeuert hat. Da die weitergabe von Accountdaten nunmal verboten ist... Pech!



Wieso Pech? Da das Geschäft von vornerein nichtig ist, kann man sich sein Geld wieder zurückholen. Nichtig ist der Kaufvertrag, da derjenige nicht der Eigentümer ist. Und was einem nicht gehört, kann man auch nicht verkaufen. Also Geld zurück garantie. Falls es nicht so einfach ist, dann halt ne Feststellungsklage machen. Kosten trägt dann eh der Antragsgegner.


----------



## Ascor (17. März 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Okay, wollte dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!
> 
> Ich habe bisher in meinem Leben 3 WoW-Accounts besessen, alle von Stufe 1-70 von Hand hochgespielt.
> Alle diese drei Accounts habe ich dann bei Ebay verkauft, da ich keine Lust mehr auf die Charaktere hatte.
> ...




Das Prob mit hochleveln kenn ich, aber du musst ja derbe langeweile haben , im Spiel 0 erreicht und jetzt nen Account zu Kaufen was so im Schnitt 100-300 Euro sind um dann wieder aufzuhören ( den Account wirste sehr schwer los )



und @allgemein

Wat hier so rumläuft ist ja schlimm.Ich muss sagen es vergeht keine Seite oder Thread wo nicht minimum 1 dummer sagt Blizzards Regeln sind Verboten oder alles illegal?!=!=??!!?

Ich meine seid ihr alle so begriffstuzig um den Unterschied herauszufinden was man darf oder nicht?

Wenn man sich WoW kauft( die CD´s + der dazugehörige Kram ) dann gehört er dir und du kannst machen wat du willst, aufessen druffmachen oder sonst was)

ABER sobald du auf Charakter erstellen klickst alles eingibst und dann lvlst , gold erwirbst usw. dann nutzt du Blizzard "geistiges" Eigentum und damit kannst du eigentlich nicht machen was du willst, sonder unterliegst bestimmten Regeln - EULA.

EULA = End User License Agreement = Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag bedeutet = Wenn du die Regeln brichst kann Blizz dir den Account sperren  oft nun Stundenban , Tagesban oder permanent.Aber mehr passiert da nicht.Du bekommst weder Post noch ne Anzeige oder sonst was.

Da in Deutschland Internetgütern ( WoW Gold als Beispiel ) nicht verboten sind zu erwerben oder zu verkaufen, kann Blizz da auch rechtlich nichts gegen ebay machen, die das Verkaufen da "legal" ist oder keinen gesetzlichen bestimmungen unterliegt das diese verbietet.



Sprich ihr könnt euren Account verkaufen und kaufen soviel ihr wollt, nur halt die Spielinhalte nicht sprich die chars und das gold, rein therotisch kann man die Auktion nur auf die cd´s beziehen und den "inhalt"verschenken wenn da nicht die EULA wäre die die weitergabe "verbietet" bei herauskommen kann man den account verlieren aber sonst nichts.
und man kann halt nicht den support genießen wenn man ihn dann brauch, es sei denn man bekommt alle gültigen daten mitgeteilt, vor und nachnahme, email bankdaten als abgleich usw.


meine persönliche meinung zu dem allem ist:

Wer die Kohle dafür über hat, kann machen was er will, jeder hat sein Hobby: die einen nehmen Drogen , die anderen den Alk usw. und keiner kann mir erzählen ich geb doch nicht für Account soviel Geld aus sollte mal anfangen zu rechnen wie lange er WoW spielt und die Monate *13 Euro rechnen.

Wer sich nen Char auswählt den er nie gespielt hat, wird schnell merken das es sich net lohnt nen Char zu kaufen den man nicht großzieht, aber ich denke gerade daran wieviele leute sich ihre twinks den ganen tag ziehen lass in inzen usw. wo lernt ihr euren skill?wo bleibt euer gruppenverständniss? lieber 2 mal nachdenken bevor man sich verquatsch.


allet was 2deutig ist wiedersprüchg,grammatikalisch falsch oder die rechtschreibung war mit absicht und unter schlafmangel geschrieben.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (17. März 2008)

Mich kotzt es echt an was manche hier schreiben!
Ich bekenne mich jz einfach  mal als käufer!
Ich habe bereits 2 Ebay Chars gekauft... Aber nicht aus dem Grund  weil ich ein "Newby-Super-Mega-Boon" sondern weil ich jeden Cjarakter gespielt hatte... Selber einen 2/5 T6 habe und einfach mal nen neuen mit dem selben nieveu ausprobieren mochte!

Alles lief wie folgt ab:
Char auf Ebay gesucht
Wenn Icq vorhanden mal ein bisschen gefragt (Arsenal-Link, Realm, Char Transfer Verfügbar?, usw.)
Wenn man sich wegen Kaufpreis einig wird Den Betrag überweisen (UNBEDINGT BEACHTEN!! Außerhalb von Ebay: Lasst euch die Accountdaten im vorraus geben (Spriche gegeb einen Screenshot der getätigten Überweisung) da ihr ansonsten keine absicherung habt!)
Wenn dan das Geld da ist bekommt man die Accountdaten+Email änderung+Geheimfrage & Antwort+ (das wichtigste) Eine Kopie des perso. Auweises der Ínhaber des Accounts
Ein TS gespräch sollte man unbedingt auch Fordern (Telefon?)
Das wars
Da man durch ebay einen Rechtlichen vertrag abschließt DARF MAN SICH VOM GESETZ HER DEN ACCOUNT NICHT ZURÜCKHOLEN! Wenn es doch versucht wird Zeigt ihr diesen einfach an... Dabei ist die "Ware (Spielzeit)" ja nicht das was im vordergrund steht sondern das dieser etwas verkauft hat, aber die Ware nicht beim Käufer angekommen ist!

Ich hatte bei Einem Hunter mit 2/5 t5 und nem dudu mit 4/5 s3 noch nie ein problem
Weder damit das ich Sie nicht spielen konnte noch mit Blizzard selbst! (Nur zugeben sollte man es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich empfehle drotzdem alle die noch nicht so wow begabt sind aber drotzdem oben einsteigen wollen, das sie den char mal auf lvl 20 zocken sollten um somit mal ein bisschen spielgefühl zu bekommen! Und kauft euch keinen t6 Char... kosten zuviel (600 euro min.) und der spielspass hört nach zwei wochen auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ebayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (17. März 2008)

sry verklickt


----------



## Osse (17. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schon an der Überschrift des Threads zu erkennen ist, möchte ich eure Meinung mal zu den Verkauf von WoW-Accounts bei Ebay etc. Plattformen hören. Sicherlich hat sich schonmal jemand damit beschäftigt, nur möchte ich nicht 40 Minuten+ für das suchen dieses Threads verplämpern. Drum vergebt mir meine Faulheit.
> 
> ...



Equipment ist leider schon lange kein indikator für skill. Das Niveau ist eh schon auf einem Tiefstpunkt. Ich hab schon Leute mit T5 Equipment erleben müssen, die in dem Random Raid den sie für Karazhan geplant hatten die Krone abgeben mussten, weil sie net wissen wie man nen Schlachtzug aufmacht. Und deren Accounts waren nicht gekauft. Dazu kommen die ganzen Spezies, die dann mit 70 und komplett Lila als Hexenmeister 470 DPS bei Gruul oder ähnlichen Bossen fahren. Ob sich von denen noch wer nen t6 account kauft und damit dann dümmlich in Shattrah rumsteht ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal.

Allerdings habe ich ne Menge zu lachen, wenn der dann nach nem Monat plötzlich "gehackt" wurde oder von Blizzard gebannt wird. Selbiges gilt für Leute die ihren Char leveln lassen und/oder Gold kaufen. 
Ist sowieso schon lustig genug, wenn man nen paar hundert Euro für sowas sinnloses verballert, statt sich oder seiner Familie nen Urlaub am Meer zu gönnen. 

fazit: von mir aus kann jeder die dritte welt finanziell unterstützen, wenns ihm dringend nötig erscheint. aber mit den konsequenzen muss man dann halt leben. und dazu gehört halt auch, daß ich wenn ich sowas mit kriege nen ticket schreibe. genauso wie bei botten, afk leechen u.Ä..


----------



## Ouna (17. März 2008)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Wenn dan das Geld da ist bekommt man die Accountdaten+Email änderung+Geheimfrage & Antwort+ (das wichtigste) *Eine Kopie des perso. Auweises der Ínhaber des Accounts*


Hmm, das ist natürlich gar nicht mal so dumm. Nein, es ist sogar richtig klug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Aber was macht man dann, wenn er trotzdem versucht, seinen Account zu holen? Wenn er bei Blizz sich meldet, sagt, er wurde gehackt und seine Ausweiskopie schickt, dann ist doch der Account einfach gesperrt und er bekommt ein neues PW, oder? Oder senden die das PW dann auf deine Emailadresse?


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> Da man durch ebay einen Rechtlichen vertrag abschließt DARF MAN SICH VOM GESETZ HER DEN ACCOUNT NICHT ZURÜCKHOLEN! Wenn es doch versucht wird Zeigt ihr diesen einfach an... Dabei ist die "Ware (Spielzeit)" ja nicht das was im vordergrund steht sondern das dieser etwas verkauft hat, aber die Ware nicht beim Käufer angekommen ist!



Sag ich doch, entweder das, oder den Vertrag als nichtig erklären, da wie gesagt, der Eigentum des Accounts in den AGBs von Blizz geklärt ist. Wenn nicht, dann gilt halt was anderes. Man bekommt sein Geld fast immer wieder. Früher oder später. Und wenn die falsche Daten im Acc angegeben haben, dann können die den auch nicht wieder holen.

So zu tun, als wäre man verloren, wenn sich einer den Acc wiederholt ist blödsinnig.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (17. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist natürlich gar nicht mal so dumm. Nein, es ist sogar richtig klug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja und lass ihn doch??
Er hat den Char üvber ebay verkauft und nen kaufvertrag abgeschlossen den er damit bricht->Geld zurück

Wenn nicht kann man Diesen Anzeigen


----------



## Verbrecher (17. März 2008)

Tach,

1.) Verkauf/Kauf/Tausch eines Accs ist net illegal, sondern von Blizz net gewünscht (immerhin gibt es keine gesetzliche Grundlage sind nur die AGBs)

2.) Blizz kann leider den Verkauf/Kauf/Tausch von Accs net unterbinden

3.) wenn Blizz schlau ist, würden se den Punkt in den AGBs rausnehmen und den Acc-Tausch selber in die Hand nehmen gegen kleine Gebühr und unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen, wie zb. entfernen aller Epics, herrunterstufen des Charslevels um eine bestimmte Anzahl von Stufen. 
(Blizzeigenes Ebay) und Ebay verpflichten Acc-Angebote halt rauszunehmen.

somit muß halt der Käufer seinen Char selber ausstatten und lernt gegebenfalls ihn sogar zu spielen auch wenn es net die Gesamtheit der Chareigenschaften umfassen kann. Und die Kontrolle über den Handel bleibt bei Blizz, womit auch die Sicherheit für den Käufer gegeben ist.

soviel zu meiner Meinung zu dem Thema


----------



## Steve Coal (17. März 2008)

Verbrecher schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> 1.) Verkauf/Kauf/Tausch eines Accs ist net illegal, sondern von Blizz net gewünscht (immerhin gibt es keine gesetzliche Grundlage sind nur die AGBs)
> 
> ...



Zu 1.
Jeder spieler erklärt sich mit dem EULA einverstanden. Es mag zwar kein Gesetz geben, aber dann nennen wir es halt Regel.
Wer einen Account tauscht, kauft oder verkauft verstösst gegen das EULA und muss somit zu recht mit den von Bliz angedrohten Konsequenzen rechnen!

Zu2.
Könnten sie wahrscheinlich schon, allerdings dürfte der Aufwand einfach zu groß sein.

Zu3.
Was soll das denn bringen wenn ich ganz offiziell einen Char "kaufen" kann, der dann aber all das nicht mehr hat was ihn kaufenswert macht? (Epics, Lvl, ausrüstung)
Wenn man sowas macht wird das den Handel von Chars bei eBay keineswegs mindern!
Dann kann ich gleich anbieten gegen Gebühr Chars auf einem bestimmten Level zu erstellen, so dass ich sie nicht mehr hochspielen muss.


----------



## Ascor (18. März 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Zu3.
> Was soll das denn bringen wenn ich ganz offiziell einen Char "kaufen" kann, der dann aber all das nicht mehr hat was ihn kaufenswert macht? (Epics, Lvl, ausrüstung)
> Wenn man sowas macht wird das den Handel von Chars bei eBay keineswegs mindern!
> Dann kann ich gleich anbieten gegen Gebühr Chars auf einem bestimmten Level zu erstellen, so dass ich sie nicht mehr hochspielen muss.





Tja und mehr muss man nicht Bestätigen, sie sollen den leuten die Möglichkeit geben.!!!!!!!!!!

Auch wenn das lvln schneller gemacht wurde hat dazu kaum wer ne Chance , weil einfach zu viel gemacht muss was Zeit kostet.Ruf,Gold usw.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle hintendran Leute.
> 
> Accounts kaufen/verkaufen war gestern. Jetzt kauft/verkauft man Spieler
> Ich hab z.B. B1ubb  bei E-Bay reingestellt, ma gucken was er bringt
> ...



bei dem wirste wahrscheinlich noch geld dazugeben müssen das ihn einer nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyRogue (18. März 2008)

Wer Accounts, Chars, Items etc. bei EBay oder sonstwo kauft, ist meiner Meinung nach:

1. nicht sehr intelligent, denn er muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen, wenns ein BlizzGM merkt
2. zu faul zum selber zocken
3. eine reiche Sau (ich könnts mir nicht leisten, 250+ € für was Illegales auszugeben -.-)

Nebenbei tangiert mich dieses ganze Gold-kaufen-Zeugs nur sehr peripher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich melde grundsätzlich jeden Spammer oder Typen, von denen ich weiß, dass sie mit solchem Scheiß anderen den Spielspaß versauen (wie der Typ, der AQ alleine geöffnet hat -.-). Punkt.


----------



## airace (27. März 2008)

HolyRogue schrieb:


> Wer Accounts, Chars, Items etc. bei EBay oder sonstwo kauft, ist meiner Meinung nach:
> 
> 1. nicht sehr intelligent, denn er muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen, wenns ein BlizzGM merkt
> 2. zu faul zum selber zocken
> ...




mhh im grunde genommen hast du recht aber ein Kumpel von mir (RL) hat sich einen Acc gekauft für 199 oder der war so t4 stand denn er hatte keine lust wieder einen Char hochzuspielen (er hat vor TBC aufgehört) und ist dan gleich bei mier in die Gilde und hat SSC, Gruul,FDS ohne probleme mitgeraidet...
Aber das kozt an wen dan so ein 8 jähriger Millonärssohn mit seinen gekauften t6 Char ankommt und meint er ist der großte....


----------



## RadioactiveMan (27. März 2008)

Also als aller Erstes ist es natürlich verboten...

Meiner meinung nach ist jeder der einen Account bei ebay kauft sehr leichtsinnig, denn soweit ich weiß gibt es immernoch ne Möglichkeit für den ursprünglichen besitzer den Acc zurückzuholen. Damit hätte der Käufer dann wohl die Arschkarte gezogen.

ein anderer Grund warum ich gegen sowas bin ist die Vorstellung das irgendein Typ ohne jegliche Erfahrung mit WoW sich einen 70er bei Ebay kauft und damit dann den High end content machen will, weil er kein bock zu leveln hat (leveln ist nicht nur zeitverschwendung, sondern ist dient auch dazu dass man mit seinem charakter umgehen kann).

daher bin ich gegen accounthandel
mfG


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (27. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier, möchte aber gerne auch meine Meinung dazu sagen.

Selbst wenn man das Verbot mal außer Acht lässt würde ich jedem davon abraten.
Mal ehrlich, das Ziel dieses Spieles ist doch nicht nur auf lvl 70 zu kommen und full epic zu sein.
Gerade die Anfangszeit ist eine tolle Erfahrung. Man lernt seinen Charakter kennen und merkt ob man sich richtig entschieden hat oder vielleicht besser wechseln sollt.

Kauft man denn Charakter ist die Gefahr bei einem Newbie sehr groß das er mit der Figur nichts anfangen kann und das Geld weg ist.

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie mit Hausaufgaben in der Schule.
Es ist eine Sache mit Klassenkameraden zusammen eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen ( so wie ich ein q mit Gruppenmitgliedern machen kann ), oder ältere Geschwister um Hilfe bitte, damit sie mir Tipps geben und mir sagen wie ich am besten an die Sache ran gehe ( so wie Gilden Mitglieder das öfters tun ), oder ob ich mir eine fertige Arbeit kaufe ( Charakter ).

In beiden Fällen lerne ich nichts und habe auf dauer wohl nichts davon.
Dazu kommen natürlich noch die Gefahren das Der wirkliche "Besitzer" die Daten ändert, oder der Charakter gesperrt wird.


Der einzige Punkt wo ich es vielleicht versehen würde, wäre wenn sich jemand mühevoll einen Charakter selber erstellt und auf die Spitze gelevelt hat, und dieser unwiederbringlich vernichtet würde, gehackt oder fälschlicherweise gesperrt. ( Weiß nicht ob sowas passiert, aber nur als Beispiel. )

Dann hätte ich vermutlich verständlich das jemand sich einen Charakter kauft. Allerdings würde ich auch dann davon abraten. Aus oben genanten Risiken und wegen der fehlenden Verbindung zum Char.

Noch einen schönen Tag an alle.

Moment, hätte ich fast vergessen, wer sich als Anfänger einen Char auf lvl 70 kauft, verpasst echt einen der schönsten Teile von WoV, nämlich zu erleben wie man mit seiner Figur wächst und sich weiter entwickelt. Jeder der meint das leveln nur öde und langweilige Zeitverschwendung hält, hat meiner Meinung nach einen wichtigen Teil des ganzen nicht verstanden und sollte überlegen ob er hier richtig ist.


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (27. März 2008)

Sorry, hatte aus versehen doppelt gepostet.


----------



## DeXTorix (27. März 2008)

Andoril schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schon an der Überschrift des Threads zu erkennen ist, möchte ich eure Meinung mal zu den Verkauf von WoW-Accounts bei Ebay etc. Plattformen hören. Sicherlich hat sich schonmal jemand damit beschäftigt, nur möchte ich nicht 40 Minuten+ für das suchen dieses Threads verplämpern. Drum vergebt mir meine Faulheit.
> 
> ...




Du findest es schlecht wenn sich die leute ein account kaufen und ihn nicht beherrschen bzw. sich nicht auskennen. Wenn man aber ein 70er hat und sich schon recht gut im game auskennt findest du es gut wenn leute sich ein zulegen?


----------



## Annovella (27. März 2008)

Sollte legal sein. Wers machen will, soll es halt machen. Vllt haben die betroffenden Spieler ja schon einen 70er nur nicht mit S3 sondern Blue/Green und wollen keine Equipteile holen.

Allerdings koennt ich niemals mein Account verkaufen, ich kann niemandem, egal wer er ist meine Chars anvertrauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (27. März 2008)

Also mir is es egal ob mein Char von Ebay wäre oder ich ihn dort Verkaufen würde.
Wenns nicht raus kommt is doch Gut für den jenigen ^^


----------



## Nivosa (27. März 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Jeder spieler erklärt sich mit dem EULA einverstanden. Es mag zwar kein Gesetz geben, aber dann nennen wir es halt Regel.
> Wer einen Account tauscht, kauft oder verkauft verstösst gegen das EULA und muss somit zu recht mit den von Bliz angedrohten Konsequenzen rechnen!



Ich habe schon 2 Accs verkauft und die Eula ist da unwirksam, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs kein Abo am laufen habe.
So wird das Spiel mit Acc halt verkauft und sagen wir mal ehrlich, selbst wenn es Konsequenzen geben würde hat wohl der Käufer ein problem damit und nicht der Verkäufer.

selbst würde ich NIE einen Acc kaufen. Lvl selbst sehr gerne, lerne eine Klassen gern kennen.

Somit meine Meinung:
VK - OK
Kaufen - Nicht OK

Generell ist es Blizz in Deutschland eh untersagt einen Gegenstand zu binden. Alles kann hier Verkauft werden solange es legal ist und da kann auch eine Eula nichts dagegen machen.


----------



## Sunny2k (30. Januar 2009)

Steve schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Jeder spieler erklärt sich mit dem EULA einverstanden. Es mag zwar kein Gesetz geben, aber dann nennen wir es halt Regel.
> Wer einen Account tauscht, kauft oder verkauft verstösst gegen das EULA und muss somit zu recht mit den von Bliz angedrohten Konsequenzen rechnen!
> 
> ...



Um mal das alte Thema, was noch aktuell ist. aufzugreifen. 

Welche EULA? Meinst du etwa die EULA, die in der "GESCHLOSSENEN" Verpackung ist? Das ist sowas von schwachsinnig. Eine EULA verpackt zu verkaufen bedeutet genau soviel, wie wenn man sie nicht liest. Man bezahlt erst Geld (kauft sich das Spiel), um dann zu lesen, was man damit machen darf oder nicht? Greift euch mal an den Kopf. Btw: Damit hat sich Blizzard, genau wie Microsoft und andere, selbst ins Knie geschossen und sogar noch einen Klavier drangeschraubt. 

Aber nun mal etwas sachlicher. Deutsche Gesetze binden uns daran, Vertragsbedingungen zu beachten und diese auch anzuwenden. Damit haben wir alle eine Pflicht. Jedoch gilt dieses Gesetz nur dann, wenn man die Vertragsbedingungen gelesen hat, bevor man das Produkt kauft oder es zu einem Vertragsabschluss kommt. 

Im Klartext heißt es, dass man niemanden dafür belangen kann, wenn dieser sich seinen Account zurück"hackt". Dies kann er mit folgendem begründen: "Ich habe ihn/sie lediglich 3 Wochen spielen lassen. Dafür hat er/sie (z.B.) 300,- € bezahlt." 

Auf die Meinung von unwissenden Boardusern kann man eigentlich verzichten, da diese keinen Wert haben. Aber die Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland ist ja "leider" nicht eingeschränkt.

Fazit: Man darf Accounts verkaufen, da es keine Gesetzesgrundlage dagegen gibt. Man darf auch Accounts kaufen, da es hierfür genau so wenig eine Gesetzesgrundlage gibt. Jedoch darf man nicht weinen, wenn der Account "gehackt" wird, wobei "hacken" in diesem Zusammenhang zu weit hergeholt ist. Wichtig ist, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, gehackte Accounts wiederzubeschaffen oder sich dagegen aufzulehnen, z.B. mit einer Anzeige. 1. Werden euch eure Anwälte auslachen und 2. der "Hacker", da sich dieser ins Fäustchen lachen darf, da ihr die Anwaltskosten (auch seiner seits) tragen dürft. 

Nun zum Schluss: Kauft keine Accounts, wenn ihr Angst habt. Spielt euch einfach einen selbst hoch. 

Alternative: Wenn ihr euch einen Account kauft, kauft euch gleichzeitig einen "NEUEN" WoW Account. D.h. die Box beim Saturn/Mediamarkt. Ihr registriert diesen auf den selben Nachnamen, wie den des gekauften Accountes. Nun transferiert ihr den gekauften "CHARAKTER" auf "EUREN" Account. Nun wisst ihr die Geheimantwort auf die Geheimfrage, seid ursprünglicher Besitzer des Accountes und es kann nichts passieren. Das klingt nicht nur plausibel, sondern ist es auch. Ich habe zwar noch nie das Verlangen danach gehabt, aber das ist die einzige Möglichkeit. 

Beachtet also bitte immer die rechtliche Seite und die Gesetzesgrundlagen. Bitte hört auch auf "EINZIGSTES" zu schreiben. Das ist einfach nur dumm, da es dieses Wort nicht gibt! Einziger als Einzig geht nicht. 

Gruß

Sunny2k


----------

